#ubuntu-community-team 2011-01-10
<cjohnston> wtf: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Home?action=diff&rev1=112&rev2=113
<nigelb> w00t
<nigelb> I just got a poster from Canonical for the Ubuntu Developer Day
<nigelb> :)
<huats> morning
<czajkowski> Aloha
 * Quex01 np: Angry Aryans - Old School Hate - 03 - White Nigger Loser [02:23]
 * Quex01 np: Battlefront - All Out Attack [03:15]
 * Quex01 np: Battlefront - Aryan Soldiers [03:17]
<knome> popey, :P
<popey> :)
 * knome saves the channel to his autojoin channel list
<duanedesign__> morning all
<dholbach> good morning
<czajkowski> dholbach: Aloha
<dholbach> hey czajkowski
<czajkowski> dholbach: back in Dallas?
<dholbach> czajkowski, yep :)
<nigelb> Morning dholbach :)
<dholbach> hi nigelb
<jcastro> popey: ping
<jcastro> popey: what was the command you used to flv up a file for usage on blip?
<jcastro> it was some ffmpeg
<popey> jcastro: http://popey.com/~alan/encode.sh
<paultag> Hello, World!
<jcastro> thanks popey
<popey> n
<popey> p
<popey> GAH!
<kim0> "15+ Useful AppIndicator Applets For Ubuntu" http://maketecheasier.com/15-useful-appindicator-applets-for-ubuntu/2011/01/07?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed:+MakeTechEasier+(Make+Tech+Easier)
<kim0> horribly long link :) @jcastro ^^
<czajkowski> http://liliputing.com/2011/01/nufront-unveils-10-inch-arm-powered-netbook.html  :D
<czajkowski> kim0: you over in Dallas?
<kim0> czajkowski: yeah
<JFo> jono, are you here? here being Dallas.
<jono> JFo, yeah baby!
<JFo> where? :)
 * JFo needs to give you a smooch
<jono> JFo, Esmerelda, 3rd Floor :-)
<jono> bring it big boy :-)
<JFo> k
<JFo> :-)
<jono> dinda, are you in Dallas?
<dinda> jono: nope
<jono> dinda, ahhh ok
<jono> dinda, so quick q
<jono> is the manual available online in HTML format yet?
<dinda> jono: not yet, so far only PDF output
<jono> dinda, can you send me a copy?
<dinda> jono: sure
<jono> dinda, so I am going to need the manual online somewhere that I can link to
<jono> dinda, any ETA for when it will be online?
<dinda> jono: was hoping to have a first draft of all topics by Jan. 15
<doctormo> dinda: should be fairly easy to convert from pdf to html
<jono> dinda, awesome :-)
<dinda> jono: no response at all from stuart L, nudged him today but if you could also, might help
<jono> dinda, will do
<dinda> doctormo: not sure about that, it's latex source and there are some formatting/translation issues going to html
<doctormo> dinda: Depends on how good you want it I guess.
<doctormo> but css can normally work those out.
#ubuntu-community-team 2011-01-11
<nigelb> popey: I've been tasked with asking you to confirm topic :)
<popey> nigelb: lucky you!
<nigelb> popey: hehe
<nigelb> popey: We do have one suggestion from feedback last time.
<popey> oh?
<nigelb> popey: Recovery
<nigelb> "If there was a session on recovery it would have been great."
<popey> define recovery?
<nigelb> probably recovering from data loss
<nigelb> hrm, was it you that did a 'DON'T PANIC' session?
<popey> "Restore from your most recent backup"
<popey> End of lesson
<popey> :)
<popey> recovery might also mean "fix the system when you get a black screen on boot, or when it can't mount the root filesystem?
<nigelb> yeah, that's what I mean
<nigelb> popey: also, tips on taking backup
<nigelb> like rsync which not many users might now know would be good
<popey> ah ok
<nigelb> small scripts that could help
<popey> those are two separate things really.. "Backup and restore" and "How to fix a broken machine"?
<nigelb> yes, they are.  I realized now.
<popey> both would be interesting I guess :)
<nigelb> you have the previlege of chosing whcih one you want to do :D
<popey> You're too kind.
<popey> I like the sound of both :)
<nigelb> How do you want me to title it?
<nigelb> 'Don't Panic, just hold on to a towel autographed by popey'? ;)
<popey> let me have a think and poke me later on today
<popey> but it will be along the lines of "How to fix a broken machine"
<nigelb> heh :)
<nigelb> I'll update the title as that for now, poke me if you want to change it :)
<nigelb> popey: btw, you prefer morning/evening/afternoon?
<popey> its a saturday isn't it?
<nigelb> Yeah
<popey> I need to figure out if my daughter has ballet that day.
<nigelb> ouch
<popey> oh its okay, its usually for only an hour or so
<popey> I just need to make sure I'm not putting myself down for the hour that I'm supposed to be taking her dancing
<popey> :)
<popey> will check
<nigelb> :)
<nigelb> that reminds me
<nigelb> I need to find back up people
<popey> right, sent mail to wifey to find out ballet schedule, won't know until this evening my time.
<nigelb> just poke lyz if I'm not around :)
<popey> ok
<duanedesign__> morning all
<nigelb> duanedesign__: hrm, how come you're logged in via freenode?
<nigelb> erm, webchat.freenode
<duanedesign__> gotta spend another day on my Windows machine, yuk
<nigelb> you need putty my friend
<duanedesign__> need to get my ssh key on this machine so i can log into my server and use my irc client
<duanedesign__> I d/l putty and it took me a second to figure out why it wouldnt let me connect
<duanedesign__> :P
<duanedesign__> How do people live with only one workspace!!
<duanedesign__> driving me batty
<duanedesign__> i keep hitting Ctrl + Alt + right/left arrow key
<topyli> there are/used to be nifty little freeware utilities to get you virtual desktop
<duanedesign__> aha
<topyli> virtuawin is still around apparently, gpl to boot :)
<duanedesign__> topyli: awesome
<duanedesign__> topyli: i am installing it now :)
<topyli> i used to have a windows box once :)
<duanedesign__> this is great thank you
<knome> how do people live with windows?!
<duanedesign__> i have ni idea, lol
<duanedesign__> no*
<duanedesign__> i have to keep a version for a proprietary app I use for work. Everytime I boot into it I get so frustrated.
<knome> me too, but i run it under virtualbox
<knome> that way it's a bit more manageable
<duanedesign__> knome: I need to try that and see how it runs
<knome> (and you can still enjoy all the ubuntu luxury)
<knome> vbox is very nice. if you're low/tight on resources, it might not be for you, but if you have some memory to spare, then it might be ideal
<knome> (i allocate 4GB RAM to vbox so i can make sure photoshop runs smoothly even when i'm working with a tad larger files)
<knome> of course, ymmv
<paultag> morning, folks
<paultag> how goes?
<nigelb> oh, look, its a paultag ;)
<paultag> heyya
<dholbach> good morning
<paultag> morning dh	
<paultag> dholbach: how's your sprint?
<dholbach> hey paultag
<dholbach> great - going to be a very busy week - how's life for you?
<nigelb> hey dholbach, hows tx? :)
<paultag> dholbach: OK. job hunting and such, not too bad.
<dholbach> nigelb, quite cold :)
<nigelb> dholbach: compared to Berlin? ;)
<nigelb> I thought you had a snowy new year
<dholbach> yes, when I left Berlin it was around 8°C, here it's -2°C, not quite what I expected
<nigelb> ouch, that's bad
<knome> where's "here"?
<nigelb> Dallas
<knome> right
<nigelb> Note to self, looking at flickr when hungry is counter productive; http://www.flickr.com/photos/caribb/5290132583/
<nigelb> hey ara, jono
<ara> hey nigelb
<jono> hey nigelb
<paultag> JFo: poke
<JFo> heya paultag
<paultag> JFo: how's life this morning?
<JFo> not too bad
<paultag> great :)
<JFo> yourself?
<paultag> JFo: not too bad. Missed my coffee, so not as good as it could be ;)
<paultag> JFo: I was just talking with ScottL about the low-lag kerenl for natty -- know anything?
<JFo> I can imagine
<JFo> you mean like the -rt or -preempt kernels?
<paultag> JFo: -lowlatency
<paultag> JFo: for ubuntu studio
<JFo> yeah, I know a little bit about the situation
<paultag> JFo: anything that might help our whining?
<JFo> not anything I can think of
<paultag> haha, well I guess nothing execpt an upload will kill the whining ;)
<JFo> the final verdict I have been told is that it is a community effort due in large part to the non-trivial nature of the patch needed
<paultag> JFo: is there anyone working on it or is it not really a target for natty?
<paultag> humm.
<JFo> there isn't a target for the kernel team
<paultag> JFo: so it's on us
<JFo> we just don't have the resources to do it
<JFo> unfortunnately yes :-/
<paultag> OK, cool. Thanks, JFo
<JFo> my pleasure
<JFo> wish I could help some more
<JFo> but I took a look at the effort and it is rather massive
<ScottL> jono, we spoke about week ago about you possibly recording some drums for a song, any progress?  or will you be too busy?  (i understand if it's the later, just need to know a direction to go)
<jono> ScottL, heya pal, sorry, had no time - I moved house and my drums are not set up yet
<ScottL> no problem, enjoy the new house :)
<popey> nigelb: confirmation from wifey that Sophie does have ballet, so I'd prefer a slot after 13:30 UTC please
<nigelb> popey: okay :)
<popey> thanks
<nigelb> 'I've just been jono'd' HAHA
<nigelb> kim0: that was a fun way to put it ;)
<sense> good evening
<JanC> hm, the team reports in UWN are stuck in October last year?
<pleia2> october and november were included in the latest UWN
<pleia2> the october report wasn't complete when the last issue went out (early november)
<JanC> eh?
<JanC> what I mean is that there are October reports in the December issue that was released in January ?
<pleia2> issue 217 was released on november 7th, the october reports weren't done, so they weren't included
<pleia2> they were included in 218 instead, which we just released
<JanC> issue #218 only includes October reports though...
<JanC> not November & December
<pleia2> it includes october and november
<pleia2> december reports weren't done yet, they will be included in the next issue
<JanC> for ubuntu-be and the other locoteams I see it only includes October?
<pleia2> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-news/2011-January/000296.html and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue218 both show October and November
<pleia2> not sure what you're looking at
<pleia2> is it a translated version?
<JanC> oh, they are further down, sorry
<JanC> okay, I was checking and saw only October dates, was wondering what was happening, that's clear now  ;)
<pleia2> it's just because the UWN wasn't published for several weeks in nov-dec
<JanC> and will also forward to another person who was confused  ☺
<JanC> pleia2: thanks for explaining BTW  ☺
<pleia2> sure
<nigelb> gah, JanC's special smiley shows up as ? for me :/
<JanC> nigelb: using bitmap fonts?
<nigelb> terminal :/
<nigelb> my server isnt getting utc right
<JanC> gnome-terminal & konsole should be able to show it
<nigelb> my terminal is fine
<nigelb> but i started irssi before i fixed the utc issue
<JanC> server is not utf-8 ?
<nigelb> lazy to kill irssi just to get utf8 :p
<JanC> what piece of antique did you install to get no utf-8 ?  ;)
<nigelb> ubuntu 10.04 :-P
<JanC> huh?
<nigelb> lol
<nigelb> custom image from rackspace cloud ;)
<JanC> ubuntu has been utf-8 by default for at least 5 years...
 * JanC wonders why people break things like that
<Pici> I remember going through some hoops getting irssi, screen, and putty all setup to work nicely with utf-8
<JanC> putty isn't utf-8 by default IIRC, but then again, that's Windows...  ;)
<akgraner> jcastro, got a sec - it's about Banshee stuffs
<jcastro> yep
<jcastro> que tal
<akgraner> your name was offered up as POC if people wanted to report issues
<akgraner> I don't want to put your info out as POC for that on the Linux Pro Article if that's not totally correct...
<JFo> oh man, jcastro jst passed out
<nigelb> haha
<JFo> that was so weird ;)
<jcastro> eh?
<nigelb> JFo: from shock? :p
<jcastro> jst?
<JFo> just kidding
<JFo> yeah :-D
<JFo> jcastro, it was supposed to be 'just'
<JFo> I missed a key when typing it
<jcastro> akgraner: wait what? report bugs to me?
<jcastro> no lol, report it to launchpad
<nhandler> jcastro: So you aren't volunteering to fix each and every bug that gets reported about banshee by yourself ? :(
<jcastro> heh
<jcastro> when are they?
<nigelb> Darn, I thought you loved Banshee ;)
<jcastro> when are my sessions nhandler?
<nhandler> jcastro: You signed up to do a Unity session with Dbo and a 'What's cooking in Ubuntu session'. UUD is January 29-30
<nhandler> So basically whatever time works best for you
<jcastro> oh, I'll figure it out
<jcastro> at a sprint at the moment
<JFo> IF you smeeeeeeelllll, what the jcastro is cookin!!!
<nhandler> jcastro: Alright. The sooner the better, as we want to finalize the schedule so we can start advertising and to give instructors plenty of notice
<jcastro> JFo: I wanna interview you today
<JFo> jcastro, ok
<JFo> when?
<jcastro> whenever I can get over to your room. :)
<JFo> heh
<JFo> want me to come there instead jcastro? This place is a madhouse.
<nigelb> JFo: Oh, you're getting jcastro'd ;)
<jcastro> yeah but I need to go tape the USC guys first
<jcastro> JFo: come over in like an hour?
<JFo> jcastro, will do
<JFo> nigelb, looks like it :)
<nigelb> JFo: Just write a song for him ;)
<JFo> heh
<knome> a symphony for two farters
<czajkowski> evening
#ubuntu-community-team 2011-01-12
<duanedesign> 'lo all
<JFo> http://chzsomuchpun.files.wordpress.com/2010/12/d7839465-3e96-46b9-a83a-3b35bda882c0.jpg
<sense> good afternoon
<czajkowski> sense: ello, got your email, but was slightly under the weather yesterday
<sense> czajkowski: That's fine, thank you for telling me you received it!
<czajkowski> sense: yep both copies :)
<sense> czajkowski: Ah, I must have accidentally sent a safety copy!
<czajkowski> np
<czajkowski> did wonder as two different subjects :) will get back to you
<sense> thanks!
<czajkowski> np
<czajkowski> jono: ello
<jono> czajkowski, hey
<jono> jcastro, dpm, kim0, dholbach let's meet in the lobby at 6.20pm
<dpm> jono, ok. Do we know where we're going?
<dholbach> jono, sure
<jono> dpm, ask dholbach :-)
<jono> dholbach, you can break the news to jcastro
<jono> :-)
<dpm> jono, yeah, we're conspiring here
<kim0> jono: sure thingie
<jono> dpm, bastards
<jono> :-)
 * dpm hugs jono :)
<jono> dholbach, is it Medina?
 * jono hugs dpm
<dholbach> jono, that's where the others are going
<jono> dholbach, is that where you wanted to go?
<dholbach> jono, I'm happy with whatever
<jono> is that the Moroccan place?
<jono> I am going to ask msm to book us a table
<jono> dholbach, ^
<dholbach> jono, that's where the Hardware Certification guys are going too
<jono> dholbach, ok, let's go there
<dholbach> (dunno how much of a problem that is)
<dholbach> sweet
<czajkowski> jono: we not having our call ?
<jono> czajkowski, oh sorry, I thought you knew, I am in Dallas this week
<jono> my apologies - I am currently in a management meeting
<czajkowski> jono:  my dear you owe me taffey for every meeting we miss :p
<czajkowski> jono: tis cool gonna go back to sleeping/resting
<jono> thanks czajkowski!
<czajkowski> np but we do need to chat next week instead :) please
<czajkowski> if I tell you I miss your soothing brittish accent will you squeeze me in :)
<jono> hehe next week sounds good :-)
<czajkowski> cheers, enjoy dallas
<czajkowski> and the massive measures they pour of JD
<daker> dholbach, which Medina ?
<dholbach> daker, a restaurant in Dallas
<daker> ah ツ
<jono> jcastro, dholbach, dpm, kim0 ok we are on - meet in the lobby at 6.20pm
<dpm> jono, ack
<dholbach> jono, rock
<kim0> jono: ack
<dholbach> dpm, ROCK, Danke
#ubuntu-community-team 2011-01-13
<duanedesign> 'lo all
<evilvish> daker: pleia2 seems away too.. artowl is still hosted on her server afaik..
<daker> ok
<duanedesign> anyone with experience setting up  Planet feed sggregator?
<nigelb> duanedesign: Daviey/popey or pleia2 is your best bet
<nigelb> s/is/are
<duanedesign> thank you sir
<popey> duanedesign: what kind of aggregation you thinking?
<duanedesign> popey: trying to make multiple sites aggregating blog content according to each pages subject.
<duanedesign> got one instances working fine...
<jcastro> HELLO!
<nigelb> hey jcastro
<knome> jcastro, please don't shout
<knome> :P
<nigelb> jcastro: dude, I mailed you
<jcastro> ok
<nigelb> jcastro: also, the software center talk, we hardly heard mvo or tedg
<nigelb> jcastro: we want to know if you can do the times I amiled you, else I have to shuffle again
<nigelb> nhandler went crazy doing it the first time :D
<jcastro> which mail are you referring to?
<jcastro> yeah I kept telling him to speak louder
<jcastro> nigelb: just put my down for whatever time and I'll make time for it
<nigelb> jcastro: mail titled 'User Days Session Timing'
<nigelb> jcastro: Well, you have 2 sessions back to back, is that okay too?
<jcastro> sure
<popey> nigelb: what talk is that?
<nigelb> popey: one is unity and one is what's cooking in ubuntu
<popey> no, the software centre talk?
<nigelb> popey: ah, the one where mvo and tedg explain the features of software center
<nigelb> when I creased the volume, jcastro was bbasically shouting in my ear
<popey> oh, when was that!?
<nigelb> *increased
<nigelb> last night?
<popey> oh :(
<nigelb> jcastro: Invest in a mic :)
<jcastro> we don't have one
<popey> is it archived somewhere?
<nigelb> popey: I saw wit on blip.tv
<popey> ah ok
<popey> ta
<nigelb> *it
<nigelb> popey: http://ubuntudevelopers.blip.tv/file/4623886/
<popey> thanks
<pleia2> daker: need something WRT to art.ubuntu-owl.org? it's my server but doctormo admins the install
<JanC> grr, that stupid AskUbuntu MarkDown parser is hating me again  :-(
<daker> pleia2, no it was out of memory
<pleia2> daker: "out of memory"?
<nigelb> Interesting.
<pleia2> daker: an error on the site saying there is no memory?
<nigelb> pleia2 probably has nagios to tell her if it coughs ;)
<daker> pleia2,
<daker> <daker> evilvish, woo http://art.ubuntu-owl.org/ is down :D
<daker> <daker> evilvish, doctormo i think it's because of the omgubuntu post ツ
<daker> <evilvish> daker: fix it! ;p
<daker> <evilvish> evilvish: if doctormo aint around try poking pleia2
<daker> <evilvish> err!
<daker> <evilvish> daker: ^
<daker> <daker> ok i think it's ok now
<daker> <evilvish> daker: nope, still gives me out of memory error here..
<daker> <evilvish> anyway.. not a huge issue people are not going to be submitting right *now*m ;p
<daker> <evilvish> now*
<daker> <evilvish> most of the crowd would just be clicking to check the site
<pleia2> Jan 13 14:26:51 dagobah sshd[1256]: error: fork: Cannot allocate memory
<pleia2> yup
<pleia2> seems ok now though
<daker> that's it
<daker> yes it's ok now
<nigelb> isnt that the system with classbot test user etc?
<pleia2> I didn't give a ton of memory to the webserver there
<pleia2> probably should talk to doctormo about the requirements though, I don't know much about the software the site is running on
<pleia2> so I don't know how much memory is enough :)
<pleia2> the server is pretty lean, the site should be moved elsewhere if it starts getting significant traffic
<pleia2> (that's part of the reason it's "alpha")
<nigelb> Even a production website would go down if it gets slashdotted by omgubuntu
<dpm> good morning/afternoon/evening everyone!
<nigelb> Hey dpm
<dpm> heya nigelb :)
<nigelb> Did you all kill the hotel wifi yet? :p
<popey> nigelb: ITYM OMG!dotted
<nigelb> popey: Yeah, that.
<JFo> nigelb, we kill the hotel network regularly
<nigelb> JFo: hehe.
<JFo> :)
<nigelb> JFo: They're going to end up saying.. "Canonical is having a conference here next week, so we don't have Wifi next week"
<JFo> I think most hotels say that if we have ever stayed there more than once.
<nigelb> heh
<nigelb> Oh, neat.  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hE7l6Adoiiw
<AlanBell> i am on the wrong train
<nigelb> AlanBell: nice of you to recongize that ;)
<popey> AlanBell: where are you going, and where did you think you were going?
<AlanBell> was aiming at Farnham, ended up at Farnbrough main
<knome> err
<knome> well that's not totally failing, right?
<popey> right country
<knome> not a long journey either :P
<AlanBell> now back at brookwood
<AlanBell> no biggie
<popey> Brookwood cemetary is fun to walk round
<popey> Not in this darkness though :)
<dpm> jono, http://ec2-79-125-76-181.eu-west-1.compute.amazonaws.com/drupal6/
<knome> wait - you don't like walking in cemetaries in darkness? i thought this was the channel for fans of dark cemeteries. liars!
 * evilvish waits for knome's angry /part ;p
<knome> /part i'm going to #ubuntu-dark-cemetery-fans right now you liars!
<knome> didn't work :<
<knome> oops
<evilvish> jcastro: which app are you using for screenshots?  (i'm wondering which app sends the notifications)
<jcastro> I use shutter
<evilvish> ah!
<popey> jcastro: whilst you're there, can you _please_ poke someone in the desktop team with bug 642792 ?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 642792 in metacity (Ubuntu Maverick) (and 6 other projects) "ALT+PrtSc not recognised: breaks built-in screenshot function (affects: 113) (dups: 7) (heat: 566)" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/642792
<jcastro> ok
 * dholbach hugs dpm
<JFo> such team love
 * dpm hugs JFo!
 * JFo hugs dpm :)
 * dpm hugs dholbach too!
<dholbach> :-)
 * JFo hugs dholbach too
<dholbach> yoohoo
<JFo> GROUP HUG!!!
 * dholbach hugs you all
 * knome hugs himself
<dpm> \o/
<pleia2> dholbach: anything else you can think of to do re: ircc poll? I'm really getting a lot of pressure from the ircc
<dholbach> pleia2, I can't do much myself - I'll mail Mark again
<dholbach> we're sprinting which is why I didn't repond earlier yet
<pleia2> thanks
<dholbach> jussi, ^
<dholbach> most people came back from holidays immediately into sprinting mode
<dholbach> we'll get do it
<pleia2> it'll be so much better when we can just export from lp to civs :)
<pleia2> no more nagging busy people
<jussi> are you going to extend our terms a little again?
<dholbach> yeah
<dholbach> when is the expiry date?
<jussi> 2 days
<dholbach> then yeah, that makes sense
<pleia2> I'll extend them a couple weeks again
<dholbach> thanks pleia2
<Pici> thanks!
<dholbach> pleia2, mailed Mark and updated term lengths
<pleia2> dholbach: oh, I already extended them to the 28th
<pleia2> but extending them more is ok :)
<dholbach> oh
<dholbach> hehe
#ubuntu-community-team 2011-01-14
<daker> hello
<Tm_T> ohai
<nigelb> ~0~
<duanedesign> 'lo all
<kim0> daker: o/
<kim0> morning fellows
<paultag> heyya kim0
<kim0> paultag: hey :)
<paultag> kim0: How goes? :)
<daker> kim0, yo
<kim0> paultag: going good .. at the Dallas sprint
<kim0> meeting different people all the time ..
<paultag> kim0: I figured as much ;)
<kim0> quite good actually
<kim0> paultag: hehe .. how are things going for ya
<paultag> kim0: not bad. I'm trying to track down a job while still enjoying a break. Why does getting a job have to suck so much?
<kim0> sigh yeah .. it kinda does suck .. just relax, it's all written in the stars :)
<kim0> paultag: All the best man
<paultag> aye :)
<paultag> kim0: thanks. I still have a semester left, so no rush
<paultag> kim0: just lots of man-hours
<kim0> yep
<dholbach> jcastro, http://daniel.holba.ch/temp/guide/
<dholbach> james_w, Daviey: are you looking for a good way to end the day? :)
<dholbach> https://code.launchpad.net/harvest/+activereviews *nudge* *wink*
<Daviey> dholbach, I'd LOVE to... but i need to work up to the wire, then leave for the airport
<Daviey> dholbach, If only there was a way to work with launchpad offline on the plane.... *hint* james_w :P
<dholbach> oh yeah, you're right - have a good trip back!
 * dholbach hugs Daviey
<james_w> dholbach, done
 * dholbach hugs james_w!!!!
<dholbach> james_w, thanks a lot!
#ubuntu-community-team 2011-01-15
<IdleOne> doctormo: may I have permission to link to your "How to ask smart questions" pdf during my User Days session?
<IdleOne> I suppose the CC-BY-SA gives me permission but wanted to ask anyway :)
<greg-g> IdleOne: you can link to anything without permission, really :)
<IdleOne> greg-g: guess so
<greg-g> but it is always nice to tell the author "hey, I liked it and used it here" :)
<IdleOne> that is what I was trying to say :) I like it and want to use it to help others
<JanC> if only to avoid "slashdotting" people
<JanC> sometimes people prefer linking (either directly or to an associated page), sometimes they prefer you copy it to your own hosting...  ;)
<doctormo> IdleOne: You have my full support and praise for using them.
<IdleOne> :)
<IdleOne> will make sure to credit you, thank you.
<duanedesign> 'lo all
#ubuntu-community-team 2012-01-09
<ashams> hey guys, anyone know why canonical decided to make unity instead of just continuing with gnome(3)?
<ashams> a history question :)
<cjohnston> " founder Mark Shuttleworth cited philosophical differences with the GNOME team over the user experience to explain why Ubuntu would use Unity as the default desktop instead of GNOME Shell"
<ashams> cjohnston, thnx
<cjohnston> np
 * bkerensa tries to wakeup before loco meeting :P
<czajkowski> aloha
<head_victim> AlanBell: ping
<AlanBell> hi head_victim
<head_victim> Time for a quick PM?
<AlanBell> sure
<jono> jcastro, http://www.roadrunnerrecords.com/blabbermouth.net/news.aspx?mode=Article&newsitemID=167222
<czajkowski> jono: morning
<jono> hey czajkowski
<czajkowski> jono: hows you?
<jono> czajkowski, good thanks, although getting over some stomach flu
<czajkowski> :/
<czajkowski> got one of those fitbits
<czajkowski> look kinda handy hope to start using it in a couple of weeks when I'm back on my feet
<jono> czajkowski, nice!
<czajkowski> only allowed to slowly walk atm, so nothing too physical
<jcastro> dpm: what is the name of the tool that we give locos to make their own localized ubuntu CDs?
<dpm> jcastro, lemme check it on the wiki page...
<dpm> jcastro, the package to install is ubuntu-defaults-builder and the tools to run, in order, are: ubuntu-defaults-template and ubuntu-defaults-image
<dpm> more info on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/OneiricOcelot/LocalizedImagesRollout
<jcastro> thanks!
<dpm> np :)
<mhall119> jono: dpm: jcastro: balloons: good morning
<mhall119> where's dholbach?
<jono> hey mhall119
<jono> he is delayed
<jono> his flight was overbooked
<mhall119> ah
<dpm> mhall119, hey hey :)
<mhall119> he can't take a train?
<jono> mhall119, we will get you on the big screen soon...there is a QA meeting going on in here right now
<jono> mhall119, train is too long
<nigelb> mhall119: YOu aren't in Budapest?
<jono> he just got delayed by a day
<dpm> mhall119, it's a bit of a long way from Morocco... :)
<mhall119> no rush, I'm trying to stay on top of the Ubuntu TV stuffs
<mhall119> dpm: oh, I thought he was back in Germany
<nigelb> haha, have you guys seen the 1990slinuxguy's tweets?
<nigelb> The recent ones are hilarious :)
<nigelb> "Ubuntu developers don't provide an easy way for switching to other package management systems. Ubuntu is an enemy of freedom."
<Pici> o.O
<mhall119> lol
<jcastro> mhall119: hang out created
<mhall119> jcastro: did you invite me?
<jono> mhall119, he did
<balloons> hello mhall119
<jono> mhall119, join now
<jono> mhall119, did you get the invite?
<mhall119> jono: haven't seen it yet :(
<jono> mhall119, jcastro is fixing it now
<jono> mhall119, check now
<jcastro> mhall119: ok try now
<jcastro> ok I figured it out
<jcastro> mhall119: you need to create so we can join
<jcastro> it doesn't let me hang out twice if I am the creator
<jcastro> mhall119: got it?
<jcastro> mhall119: hello?
<mhall119> I need to create a new one?
<jcastro> yes
<mhall119> invite sent
<mhall119> jcastro: no audio
<jcastro> I don't think the problem is our end
<jcastro> can you test your G+ thing?
<jcastro> mhall119: ok so it shows the microphone with a line through it
<jcastro> ok, let's try one more time, maybe start it again?
<mhall119> too bad there aren't any computer guys around
<jcastro> hahaha
<jcastro> ok
<jcastro> when you run it this next time
<jcastro> do the test thing
<jcastro> just to rule out if it's my tablet or not
<mhall119> what 'test thing'?
<mhall119> jcastro: ??
<jcastro> like in the beginning
<jcastro> when it says "check your hair" etc
<jcastro> you can see the audio input and output levels, etc.
<mhall119> everything seemed fine
<mhall119> you could hear me right?
<mhall119> jcastro: another invite sent
<jcastro> ok
<jcastro> one sec
 * mhall119 feels so alone
 * popey cuddles mhall119 
<nigelb> just use skype? :P
<mhall119> not quite that alone
<mhall119> Microsoft Skype? nevah!
<jcastro> ok let me reboot this stupid android
 * mhall119 wishes he was in Budapest
 * mhall119 or Las Vegas
<balloons> having troubles?
<mhall119> mine works fine, it runs Ubuntu ;)
<jcastro> no audio still
<jcastro> let me try it on a laptop
<daker> hey small question : what's the difference between lens and scope ?
<jcastro> lenses have scopes
<jcastro> "video" is a lens
<jcastro> and would have scopes
<jcastro> one for youtube, one for vimeo, etc.
<mhall119> daker: scopes provide results to lenses
<daker> ah just like backend engines
<mhall119> yeah
<daker> thanks
<jcastro> mhall119: installing plugin now
<jcastro> sorry, laptop is slow
<daker> mhall119, what's going on in Budapest ?
<mhall119> daker: platform rally
<jcastro> mhall119: ok, invite sent
<jcastro> mhall119: brb
<mhall119> wow, hard crash
<mhall119> I do 't think my laptop like running hangouts so long
<jcastro> heh
<jcastro> no worries
<mhall119> hmmm, there are worries....my audio hardware isn't being seen after a reboot
<nigelb> if only you were in budapest where the platform team is sprinting... :P
<mhall119> :P
<mhall119> attempting another reboot
<mhall119> well at least my hardware is recognized again
<mhall119> jcastro: hangouts run my CPU at 100%, I don't think I'll be able to keep it running the whole time
<jcastro> ah no worries
<mhall119> :(
<balloons> yikes.. 100%?
<balloons> something is seriously off there
<mhall119> anything video-related does that
 * mhall119 blames intel integraged graphics chips
<mhall119> jcastro: I shared a google doc with you
<mhall119> of lenses and scopes I've found so far
<mhall119> jcastro: let me know when you want to discuss something on the trello board and I'll turn the hangout back on, otherwise I'm going to not abuse my laptop too much
<jcastro> good idea
<cprofitt> woah... is one of the open source tests that it has to compile to be free?
<mhall119> cprofitt: nope
<cprofitt> so Fabian is being a bit inconsistent
<mhall119> OSI just requires that people can redistribute the source and binary (if they can make it compile)
<cprofitt> thanks... I was not sure.
<balloons> open source code in a proprietary language and compiler
<mhall119> cprofitt: where?
<cprofitt> https://plus.google.com/u/0/117160764660029590483/posts/FnLufTLb2ve
<balloons> cprofitt, in the other sense.. it needn't compile to be open source.. meaning compile without errors :-)
<mhall119> 388 people following Ubuntu TV on G+
<ts2> cprofitt: gerr, it's "Qt" not "QT"
<ts2> ;)
<cprofitt> ts2: I did not write the articles
<ts2> someone with a sticky shift-key no doubt
<cprofitt> lol
<mhall119> cprofitt: haters gotta hate...
<cprofitt> mhall119: yep...
<cprofitt> I take a small bit of joy in making Fabian twist and spin
<cprofitt> beyond his Ubuntu envy he seems like a decent chap... though he has issues with the Eldar so maybe not.
<mhall119> who/what is Eldar?
<cprofitt> its a Warhamme 40K thing
<cprofitt> a game using miniatures
<mhall119> ah
<cprofitt> I used to play such games (started with the precursor to Dungeons and Dragons) and later I worked in the industry before going in to IT.
<jono> cprofitt, LOL
<jono> Fab is such a cool guy
<jono> never a dick
<jono> :-)
<cprofitt> jono: lol
<cprofitt> and he really doesn't have a bone to pick with Ubuntu
<cprofitt> just ask him
<cprofitt> :-)
<mhall119> cprofitt: well that's good, for a minute I thought he wasn't a fanboy
<cprofitt> lol
<cprofitt> mhall119: I think he is about to implode
<cprofitt> https://plus.google.com/u/0/105047371315992982745/posts/DD5J475jopC
<cprofitt> https://plus.google.com/u/0/105047371315992982745/posts/DD5J475jopC
<cprofitt> when he argues with positive... and then reshares these it is rather difficult to not assume he is an Ubuntu troll
<mhall119> let him talk bad about it all he wants, as long as he keeps talking about it :)
 * cprofitt nods
<cprofitt> that is another reason I like to engage him a bit
<popey> meh
<popey> i made  a new years resolution not to engage people like that
<popey> it's not productive
<popey> equally http://www.extremetech.com/computing/112601-canonical-outs-ubuntu-tv-brave-or-stupid
<popey> tl;dr, "I don't want a TV therefore nobody does"
<cprofitt> popey: lol
<cprofitt> how are ya popey ?
<popey> great :D
<cprofitt> good to hear!
<snap-l> I have a hard time understanding the need for the Ubuntu TV, but I know there are folks out there that want such a device.
<bkerensa> snap-l: It isnt a need based product versus a want-based product same with phones
<bkerensa> there is no need for need for new products really we always just as consumers want new things
<topyli> bkerensa: there is a need to simplify things, we are stressed already. ubuntu tv of course isn't alone in trying to do this, but i'm glad this stuff is coming
<topyli> it's another question whether i'd want an ubuntu tv, when i'm immersed in the google universe already. for others, it might be apple
<topyli> but hey, i haven't even seen one or read about what it really does. maybe it's awesome :)
#ubuntu-community-team 2012-01-10
<nigelb> eeee233
<nigelb> bah
<popey> Morning all
<czajkowski> ello
<czajkowski> popey: hows your first sprint going?
<popey> excellent
<czajkowski> popey: have you seen anything like http://twitpic.com/85czwx  on P machines?
<popey> ooer
<czajkowski> so thats happen a lot on this as of yesterday
<czajkowski> when I open things it gets corrupted the images
<czajkowski> irc flashes to white or I can see my desktop instead of irc - very anoying when that happens
<popey> i may have a similar issue
<popey> screen doesn't always refresh
<popey> is that terminal window running irssi in screen? the corrupted one?
<czajkowski> yes
<czajkowski> but look along the side dash bar
<czajkowski> all the icons are corrupted
<AlanBell> snowy icons
<czajkowski> gordonjcp has similar issues also
<popey> oh hang on
<popey> is this your new ultrabook?
<czajkowski> popey: yes
<popey> what video card is it?
<czajkowski> whats the line to get that again
<popey> lshw -C video
<czajkowski> *-display                description: VGA compatible controller product: 2nd Generation Core Processor Family Integrated Graphics Controller vendor: Intel Corporation physical id: 2 bus info: pci@0000:00:02.0 version: 09 width: 64 bits clock: 33MHz capabilities: msi pm vga_controller bus_master cap_list rom configuration: driver=i915 latency=0
<czajkowski>  resources: irq:4 memory:c0000000-c03fffff memory:b0000000-bfffffcff ioport:2000(size=64)
<popey> what cpu is it?
<popey> grep Intel /proc/cpuinfo
<czajkowski> 1.6
<czajkowski> model name	: Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-2467M CPU @ 1.60GHz
<popey> probably nothing we can do
<popey> i have the same issue on my desktop which has a similar CPU/GPU
<popey> I get corruption when playing minecraft
<popey> I spoke to the kernel guys at the airport on sunday, and they basically laughed at me
<czajkowski> :/
<czajkowski> always helpful to have laughing enginners :/
<czajkowski> popey: any reasons why am seeing it some days and not others?
<popey> file a bug against the kernel
<popey> ubuntu-bug linux
<popey> and poke cking with the bug number and tell him if he laughs I'll come over and give him a chinese burn
<czajkowski> ok
<popey> or apw, they were the two who laughed at me, doubt they'd laugh as much for you.
<czajkowski> apw - andy
<czajkowski> he bloody well better not
<czajkowski> The problem cannot be reported:
<czajkowski> This is not an official Ubuntu package. Please remove any third party package and try again
<czajkowski> bah
<czajkowski> popey: any idea how I go around that issue to log the bug?
<popey> eh
<popey> oh, ubuntu-bug linux-image
<popey> my bad
<czajkowski> hardly your bad you're helping
<bkerensa> :D
<popey> it was suggested to me that I should not have bought an intel based device this year, but should wait for the next generation, or buy the previous generation
<popey> current gen Intel stuff is 'tick', next will be 'tock'.
<czajkowski> popey: thanks for the help - https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/914167
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 914167 in linux "application images on system seem corrupted " [Undecided,New]
<popey> can you try logging in using unity 2d instead?
<czajkowski> hmm need to install that
<popey> its installed by default
<czajkowski> hmm how do I change to it so
<czajkowski> lemmie go have a look
<popey> logout, when you login click the cog and choose unity 2d
<czajkowski> done
<czajkowski> now in 2d
<popey> see if you get corruption
<czajkowski> hmm
<czajkowski> doesnt seem to be
<czajkowski> shall try and move things around
<czajkowski> popey: thanks for the help
<czajkowski> nope it happens to a lesser extent
<czajkowski> dasher icons so far are ok
<popey> ok, another thing you can do...
<popey> http://marianochavero.wordpress.com/2011/04/20/a-simple-gui-for-unity-2d-settings-ubuntu-11-04/
<popey> install that
<popey> and then untick the 'Enable compositing'
<czajkowski> ahh ok
<czajkowski> will do thanks
<czajkowski> gonna lie down for a bit and come back, need to rest back and turn
<nigelb> lol http://penny-arcade.com/comic/2011/12/14
<Pendulum> jussi: CONGRATS!
<nigelb> OH
<nigelb> where are the details?
<nigelb> ha
<nigelb> facebook
<nigelb> jussi: CONGRATULATIONS!
<Pici> jussi: congrats :)
<Pici> to your wife too :)
<snap-l> Bah, Facebook is not OSS, and plays fast and loose with your data, so no congratulations for using Facebook. </sarcasm>
<snap-l> That said, Congratulations jussi on whatever awesomeness just happened. :)
<mhall119> jussi +1'd
<mhall119> congrats jussi
<mhall119> jono: jcastro: dpm: balloons: dholbach: good morning
<dholbach> mhall119, hello! :)
<dpm> hey, good morning mhall119
<dholbach> how are you doing?
<mhall119> good
<mhall119> dholbach: did you get my email about the bug stats graphs?
<dholbach> mhall119, yes, but I got 60000000000 other emails as well since I left for Morocco :)
<dholbach> looking into it now
<dpm> mhall119, we might need to start the hangout later on, as jcastro and his dedicated hangout tablet are not in the room right now
<mhall119> ah yes, the post-vacation inbox explosion
<dholbach> it's madness
<mhall119> dpm: I'm not going to do a hangout full time, since it crashed my laptop pretty hard yesterday
 * MrChrisDruif feels left out
<dpm> mhall119, no worries, I was just mentioning in case you felt like it - I hope the laptop survived!
<mhall119> dpm: had to reboot it again for it to remember that I have a sound card
<mhall119> which had me worried that there was permanent damage for a bit yesterday
<dpm> ouch
<mhall119> yeah
<mhall119> I may get jcastro to just pull be up on skype audio, since it's the video that kills me
<jono> hey mhall119 :-)
<balloons> hey mhall119!
<mhall119> jono: I shared a doc with you
<jono> thanks mhall119
<mhall119> I've also got one of the sumo devs helping me identify what all the apps do
<jono> awesome
<jono> which doc is it? I don't see the share
<dholbach> mhall119, I PMed you
<mhall119> sent to jono<at>u.c
<jono> mhall119, got it
<jono> one sec, wrapping up an email
<james_w> hey dholbach, how was the vacation?
<dholbach> james_w, NICE
<dholbach> loved it, especially the days in the desert
<james_w> great
<mhall119> dholbach: did daker give you a tour?
<dholbach> when the dust settles a bit, I'll upload a few pictures
<james_w> are we going to be hunting out Moroccan restaurants at the next UDS?
<dholbach> mhall119, yes, we met him in Rabat, he took off half a day to show us around
<dholbach> it was great
<dholbach> james_w, I'm totally up for it
<daker> hello ツ
<dholbach> hey daker
 * dholbach hugs daker
 * dholbach hugs daker
 * dholbach hugs daker
 * daker hugs dholbach back
<scott-work> good morning everyone
 * scott-work had been having trouble getting over sickness but is feeling more himself now :)
<scott-work> jono: just read your blog about LTS, should ubuntu studio be worried about this?
<popey> scott-work: i dont think so, the others are going LTS because the specifically requested it
<scott-work> popey: jono and i had talked specifically about this at uds :/   although i admit that i didn't specifically request this as such.....hmmmmm
<scott-work> maybe i'm being touchy or sensitive, but i'm pretty dedicated to getting and keeping ubuntu studio at a certain level of quality
<mhall119> scott-work: it could just be due to the nature of the apps that would have to be supported in studio
<mhall119> since the support is back-porting fixes into older versions of the app
<scott-work> from another perspective, here's my larger concern (moving my personal feelings aside)....
<scott-work> i feel strongly about having an LTS version of ubuntu studio simply because i believe a majority of our users need (nay, crave) stability
<scott-work> i'm at work, so i'll pursue this during lunch though
<jono> scott-work, nothing to worry about
<jono> derivs and flavors need to apply to the TB to be an LTS
<jono> Canonical does not provide LTS support to them
<AlanBell> wouldn't they get LTS support for most of the plumbing for free just because they share the repos though?
<czajkowski> jussi: congrats!!!
<cprofitt> congrats?
<cprofitt> did the baby arrive?
<czajkowski> yes
<cprofitt> Woohoo!! Congrats jussi
<jono> mhall119, so I just opened up that spreadsheet
<jono> not entirely sure what it is
<jono> can you explain?
<jono> jussi, baby arrived?
<jono> nice!
<jono> congrats Jussi!
<jono> I am sure you will be a rocking dad :-)
<mhall119> jono: it's the list of django apps used by sumo
<jono> mhall119, gotcha
<mhall119> jono: I'm using it to identify what each one does, and whether we need it/can reuse it or not
<jono> so what I am keen to understand is given the default installation of Sumo, how well does it meet our needs for help.ubuntu.com, and where it doesn't, what work would be required for it to meet our needs?
<jono> kind of like a spec
<mhall119> jono: yeah, this is step 1 of getting to there: knowing *what* sumo does
<jono> mhall119, ahhh gotcha
<jono> mhall119, thanks for doing this
<jono> mhall119, is there any way I can play with the instance you set up?
<mhall119> jono: I only get it setup on my laptop, but I can install it on canonistack if you want
<jono> mhall119, yes please
<jono> mhall119, maybe ask jcastro how much work would be involved in writing a Charm too
<mhall119> ok
<mhall119> is jcastro back in the room now?
<dholbach> nope
<dholbach> he just came back
<dholbach> mhall119, ^
 * mhall119 waves at jcastro 
<mhall119> jono: are you available to /join #sumodev on mozilla?
<jono> mhall119, one sec
<mhall119> thanks
<jono> mhall119, struggling to get connected
<jono> too many hosts from my IP apparently
<mhall119> jono: no worries, someone's asking for more specifically what we want to get out of using sumo that we don't get from wiki.u.c and forums.u.c
<mhall119> since a lot of what sumo provides is a wiki and forums
<jono> mhall119, I think we want a more integrated experience, easier editing, integrated translations, better structure for the content, better search etc
<mhall119> ok
<mhall119> so we're okay with having duplicate functionalty from wiki.u.c, forums.u.c, launchpad karma and askubuntu?
<jono> dholbach, https://secure.mysociety.org/admin/lists/pipermail/developers-public/2011-October/007647.html
<dholbach> nice
<mhall119> wow, that's a long list of requirements
<mhall119> cable guy is here, time for *another* new DVR
 * mhall119 wants an Ubuntu TV set-top box so bad
<cjohnston> lol
<cjohnston> there is a ppa mhall119
<mhall119> I know, but the ppa doesn't come with hardware
<cjohnston> lol
<mhall119> dang, everyone' done already
<daker> hey mhall119, small question pls
<daker> is this http://pastebin.com/AjeFMaEV good or bad ?
<daker> the CPU usage of java process
<mhall119> daker: what are you running in java?
<daker> openfire
<mhall119> it's been years since I've played with openfire, but I don't remmeber it doing that
<mhall119> it certainly doesn't *look* good to me
<daker> it's always between 99% & 103%
<mhall119> how many clients are connecting to it?
<daker> only one
<daker> it's just pushing infos to openfire every 3/4mins
<mhall119> wow, it shouldn't be that high then
<mhall119> daker: what kind of server is it on?
<daker> webserver
<mhall119> it's not an Amazon EC2 micro is it?
<daker> no
<mhall119> ok
<daker> thanks mhall119
<mhall119> np
 * JanC remembers some friends who ran an Openfire server several years ago; they had to restart it every couple of days because it leaked memory like hell...
<JanC> they didn't complain about CPU though
<doctormon> pleia2: Could you have a look over my blog http://doctormo.org/2012/01/10/3706/ before I post it?
 * pleia2 has a look
<pleia2> doctormon: that's good :)
<doctormon> Thanks, no suggestions or confusions?
<pleia2> it does leave a wide open question of "ok, so this is what we want to do, but how?" but I think that can be answered in a later post :)
<doctormon> Good point, I still have some cleaning up and some drawings to do. But perhaps a to be continued...
<mhall119> doctormon: you mention the ability of word of mouth to cross teh chasm, but also the fact that word of mouth has slowed down or stopped being effective at increasing mindshare
<JanC> it hasn't stopped being effective to increase mindshare, but it has stopped to be new...
<mhall119> have you considered the possibility that we're running up against the limit or word-of-mouth?
<mhall119> limit *of*
<JanC> which means less attention in the press   ;)
<JanC> doctormon: what exactly do you refer to with "But the message got old over the years, the faith and the vitality has waned and public relations issues have made the message of spreading Ubuntu to everyone you know less appealing and seem more risky"
<doctormon> mhall119: just the limit of those involved to tell the same stories
<JanC> because I know that we lost a lot of enthusiasm with Canonical pushing half-finished projects onto unsuspecting users...
<mhall119> doctormon: good point, I guess the 'chasm' then is to get people outside of our FLOSS groups talking about it
<doctormon> mhall119: If we can just get people inside FLOSS groups to talk about it ;-)
<mhall119> they aren't?
<doctormon> Not really, some are, but it's not a culture of story telling.
<JanC> I guess that depends on what FOSS group
<mhall119> bkerensa: you're in Oregon right?
<czajkowski> I really hate the word FLOSS
<czajkowski> prefer the word FOSS to be used
<mhall119> FLOSS is AWESOME!
 * mhall119 knows you love me ;)
<czajkowski> hard to get new people involved when they heard the word floss, they assume it;s to do with cleaning ones teeth
<doctormon> agreed
<czajkowski> mhall119: dont press my buttons this week :)
<mhall119> this is the best time, it's not like you can do anything to me
<mhall119> it's when you're healthy that I'll have to watch out
<czajkowski> mhall119: course there is, one word to the higher being
<czajkowski> mhall119: http://twitpic.com/85koay
<czajkowski> it's been a long few days
<mhall119> ouch
<doctormon> that looks medical...
<czajkowski> aye had surgery on my back last friday
<mhall119> czajkowski: how long did they say the recovery period will be?
<czajkowski> much better now and at home
<czajkowski> 4-6 weeks
<doctormon> congratulations on I pressume sucessful surgury?
<mhall119> any surgery you wake up from...
<czajkowski> hhope so
<czajkowski> feel better but sore
<mhall119> czajkowski: I can't imagine going through that...
<bkerensa> mhall119: Correct
<czajkowski> mhall119: so no using the word floss and setting me off shall we :)
<mhall119> bkerensa: you know there guys? http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2012/01/a-first-look-at-ctls-ubuntu-product-lineup/
 * doctormon gives czajkowski a rare but pain free hug
<mhall119> czajkowski: I'll do my best
<czajkowski> right and back to Sherlock
<czajkowski> toodles
<czajkowski> <---- offline
<JanC> czajkowski: you *will* recover before FOSDEM, right?  :P
<bkerensa> mhall119: Yes I know them
<bkerensa> they invited me to a corporate BBQ last summer
<doctormon> Is the new sherlock out yet? I wonder...
<czajkowski> JanC: damn straight nothing keeping me from waffles and choclate!
<bkerensa> mhall119: They offered me a job as their Ubuntu Product guy
<bkerensa> :P
<mhall119> bkerensa: oh yeah?
<bkerensa> mhall119: Yeah.... They have a Mac guy doing it right now :P I declined though
<bkerensa> apparently they are planning to get Ubuntu Certified
<bkerensa> and also considering becoming a corporate member of Linux Foundation and they asked my thoughts on whether it would benefit them
<doctormon> bkerensa: Who is this they?
<bkerensa> CTL's Director of Business Development and their Exec VP and COO
<bkerensa> a Laptop, Tablet, Server and TV manufacturer
<doctormon> bkerensa: Huh and they have an Ubuntu job going spare? :-)
<bkerensa> Yeah if you live in the U.S. but they asked me to shop my colleagues for someone qualified to handle the role and I asked Benjamin Kero at Mozilla if he wants the gig and I think he is going to hop on it
<bkerensa> :D
<bkerensa> It requires being Portland based
<bkerensa> :P
#ubuntu-community-team 2012-01-11
<nigelb> reddit++
<nigelb> http://blog.reddit.com/2012/01/stopped-they-must-be-on-this-all.html
<dholbach> nigelb, heya - should we have project lightning talks for the next UDW again?
<nigelb> dholbach: I found it hard to fill last time.
<nigelb> dholbach: with the new smaller slots, maybe we don't need it.
<dholbach> ok, that's good to know
<dholbach> let's leave it out then
<dholbach> I'll try to get folks on board for UDW, we just have 3 weeks left until it happens
<dholbach> if anybody could help, I'd appreciate it :-D
<nigelb> if I can join hands with someone, I'll try to do a hacking on Lp session ;)
<dholbach> ncie
<dholbach> nice
<nigelb> How was Morocco?
<nigelb> :)
<dholbach> it was very very nice
<mhall119> dholbach: I can do a lens session unless you can get davidcalle
<dholbach> sweet
<dholbach> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDeveloperWeek/Timetable still has a bunch of open slots
<mhall119> if you can get him, then i'll do a singlet session ;)
<dholbach> I'll remove the lightning sessions now
<dholbach> mhall119, I'll reach out to him
<nigelb> dholbach: everyone taking 1 slots is non-ideal surely :)
<dholbach> mhall119, mailed him
<dholbach> nigelb, do you want to pick a slot for the lp session already?
<nigelb> talking to lifeless to figure out time.
<dholbach> rock
<dholbach> :-D
<dholbach> any others? requests? ideas?
 * nigelb looks to mhall119 for ltp session
<james_w> mhall119, http://askubuntu.com/questions/94490/what-is-the-api-for-new-lens-features-in-the-ubuntu-tv-alpha
<dholbach> james_w, is pkgme something which could be demo'ed or talked about at UDW? :)
<Pici> Has there been any though of an IRC channel where we can point people with questions about Ubuntu TV?
<nigelb> #ubuntu-tv?
<Pici> IMHO they've been cluttering #ubuntu
<james_w> dholbach, perhaps
<Pici> nigelb: Can I point people there to get questions answered? or is that a 'working channel' (like #ubuntu-devel)?
 * nigelb looks at popey 
<popey> yup -tv
<MrChrisDruif> Pici; /join #ubuntu-tv
<Pici> MrChrisDruif: I'm there ;)
<dholbach> james_w, :-D
<MrChrisDruif> It's a bit of both I think
<dholbach> james_w, and if you want, you could just do a 30m session - we have smaller slots now
<dholbach> james_w, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDeveloperWeek/Timetable
<mhall119> james_w: thanks
<mhall119> Pici: yes, #ubuntu-tv
<Pici> thanks :)
<jcastro> mhall119: want to G+ in?
<mhall119> jcastro: sure, lets try this again
<mhall119> jcastro: I feel productive already
<jcastro> awesome
<mhall119> jcastro: got another request from dpl, forwarding to you
 * jcastro nods
<dholbach> mhall119, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDeveloperWeek/Timetable :-D
<jcastro> mhall119: I haven't gotten the email yet
<mhall119> again?
<mhall119> jcastro: sent it a second time
<jcastro> mhall119: still nothing
<jcastro> hrpmh
<jcastro> are you sending to my ubuntu address or canonical one?
<mhall119> ubuntu
<mhall119> sent it again, to both this time
<mhall119> Subject: Fwd: Debian support in PPA
<mhall119> check your spam folder
<jcastro> I have been
<mhall119> :(
<mhall119> well gmail.com shows them, so Thunderbird is working on my end
<jcastro> ok one more try please
<jcastro> jorge.castro@gmail.com
<jcastro> and let's see what happens
<mhall119> sent to all 3
<jcastro> that one came right away!
<jcastro> mhall119: ok for now can you just mail me at that address from now on?
<jcastro> mhall119: yeah we should talk about that
<jcastro> the PPA thing
<mhall119> ok
<jcastro> jono: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:unity-team/ppa
<jcastro> then update and dist-upgrade
<mhall119> oooh, sounds exciting
<jcastro> mhall119: dude
<jcastro> so the unity ppa has serious speed awesomeness
<jcastro> and didrocks tells me, a community guy wrote the patch!
<jcastro> https://code.launchpad.net/~vanvugt
<jcastro> in there somewhere
<jcastro> ping didrocks for the actual fix, but anyway, we should blog the hell out of that
<technoviking> morning all
<popey> i get 403 from that ppa
<AlanBell> speed of what?
<jcastro> just unity overall
<jcastro> omg, it's like I have a new computer
<AlanBell> is it graphics card specific, I see a lot of his patches are for nvidia/compiz interactions
<jcastro> I am on intel
<jcastro> and unity wasn't slow before
<jcastro> but now it's _liquid_
<mhall119> jcastro: I'd have to upgrade to Precise
<jcastro> you don't need to run it, I'm just saying blog his fix
<jcastro> "this guy is totally awesome"
<mhall119> I heard there was a fix to use opengl es, but I don't think my card supports it
<mhall119> jcastro: yeah, if you can get me the revno or mp, I'll do that
<jcastro> I don't know it
<mhall119> jcastro: are you available to hangout again?
<jcastro> can you ping didrocks?
<jcastro> he says he can point you to the right thing
<jcastro> mhall119: ARB call is still on.
<mhall119> ok
<jcastro> they should be done soon
<mhall119> is didrocks there in Budapest?  he doesn't appear online atm
<jcastro> yeah, I will track him down for you
<jcastro> on my way!
<mhall119> jcastro: I spoke to nigelb about helping you charm mozilla webapps, he says he'll be happy to help
<jcastro> awesome
<jcastro> mhall119: ok so he's in another room with other people.
<czajkowski> technoviking: ping
<technoviking> czajkowski: pong
<czajkowski> technoviking: can you join canonical-sysadmin please?
<czajkowski> trying to resolve an old FC bug
<technoviking> uh-oh, sure
<czajkowski> technoviking: thanks
<snap-l> jcastro: DOes that PPA work with 11.10?
<snap-l> for the Unity speed-ups?
<popey> unlikely
<snap-l> Yeah, I guess it's unlikely anything runs 3 months after release. ;)
<snap-l> s/anything/anything new/
<technoviking> Joeb454 or s-fox: ping
<s-fox> pong technoviking
<technoviking> s-fox: I still have admin rights on the forums. Thought you should know, before I get drunk one night and bring back OMG Pink Ponies!
<s-fox> technoviking,  Do you still  need them?
<s-fox> I can remove them if you want.
<technoviking> s-fox: will need it in the future, when we do the upgrade but not till then. Probably a good idea for security.
<s-fox> As you wish. I will remove you from the admin group. Do wish to retain mod rights?
<s-fox> @ technoviking
<meetingology> s-fox: Error: "technoviking" is not a valid command.
<s-fox> *sigh*
<technoviking> s-fox: Nah, never around, between work, classes and working out just don't have the time
<s-fox> Okay. I shall remove you from the staff. Let us know when you need the rights back.
<technoviking> s-fox: thanks, sorry to about Joeb454 leaving
<technoviking> s-fox: if the FC needs any help, let me know. Glad to support you in any way
<s-fox> Thank you for everything technoviking
<mhall119> jcastro: you still around?
<jcastro> yeah
<mhall119> can we hang out before you're end of day?
<jcastro> we're done in 5.
<jcastro> but let's do it first thing in the morning
<jcastro> sorry, pulled in billion directions.
<mhall119> ok
<bodhi_zazen> 'lo jcastro
<jcastro> yo yo!
<bodhi_zazen> do you have time for a PM ?
<jcastro> we're EODing just now and packing up
<jcastro> can you send me a mail though?
<bodhi_zazen> We can touch base when you have time, I think a friendly greet & meet would help both our efforts
<mhall119> jcastro: what did you do with jono?
<technoviking> jcastro: in Budapest
<bodhi_zazen> I will add this channel to my auto-join
<jcastro> bodhi_zazen: yeah for sure
<jcastro> if you guys want to add something to my calendar for next week that would be best
<jcastro> tuesdayish?
<popey> https://www.facebook.com/pages/Ubuntu-TV/292073127507356
<mhall119> popey: I emailed jono the links
<popey> https://plus.google.com/104659991254860976283/posts
<popey> mhall119: i am sat next to him ☺
<mhall119> :P
<mhall119> wow, that was fast
<mhall119> 109 likes now
<popey> winner!
<mhall119> well that certainly got it going :)
<s-fox> technoviking,  I shall remove the rights later today. I am a little busy.
<popey> https://www.facebook.com/UbuntuTV  is now ours :D
<technoviking> no prob
<technoviking> popey: the one question people are asking, can you play Angry Bird on Ubuntu TV:)
<popey> haha
<Pendulum> technoviking: so glad to know where people's priorities are ;-)
<mhall119> thanks jono!
<technoviking> :)
<jono> :-)
<jono> just blogged it too
<s-fox> Thank you for the email jono about a contact for the forum council. Good to have someone to talk to.
<jono> no worries, s-fox, in the absence of having more time available on a weekly basis for you guys, we wanted to at least make sure you have a good point of contact
<jcastro> plus I am better looking
<s-fox> jono, I agree. I think you are aware of our timezone problems, so thank you for this solution.
<jono> he is
<jono> s-fox, no worries!
<jono> heading out, have a good day, folks!
<s-fox> Goodbye.
<cprofitt> hey nhandler
<nhandler> Hi cprofitt
<cprofitt> have you been well nhandler ?
<nhandler> cprofitt: Yeah. I took most of the semester off from IRC and other online stuff (due to classes), but I'm slowly returning
<cprofitt> Nice... class load a bit lighter now?
<nhandler> cprofitt: Still sorting out my schedule for this coming semester. I'm still taking a lot of the core requirements (i.e. math and physics). Second semester next year, I'll be in all CS classes (which will be nice)
<JanC> http://fosdem.org/2012/news/video-streaming --> UDS should have (more of) this too...  ☺
<mhall119> JanC: the Wifi barely holds as it is
<JanC> that's what wired internet is for  ;)
<JanC> wired networking
<JanC> mhall119: also, FOSDEM has the fortune that they can use a 10Gbit/s fiber uplink...  ;)
<mhall119> ok, that might help
<JanC> the main streaming will be done by Fluendo though
<JanC> so, no real need for such extreme uplinks
#ubuntu-community-team 2012-01-12
<doctormon> pleia2: http://doctormo.deviantart.com/art/Bit-of-Ubuntu-Bacon-278929479
<cprofitt> lol
<cprofitt> nice one doctormon
<doctormon> cprofitt: :-)
<mhall119> doctormon: lol
<nigelb> hahaha doctormon
<cprofitt> night all
<nigelb> QOTD: "Not sure what this was but I'm sure you could clean an engine with it."
<nigelb> (popey talking about some sort of alcohol)
 * bkerensa needs to find the portrait that doctormon did of me
<dpm> morning all
 * balloons waves a hello world
<dholbach> akgraner, anyone from Linaro up for some UDW action? :)
<dholbach> mhall119, you still wanted to get a UDW session in? :)
<dholbach> nigelb, you too, right? :)
<nigelb> dholbach: I'm still trying to figure out hwo to do it. Will confirm next week when rally is over and everyone's back to normal schedule.
<dholbach> nigelb, the good thing is: they're all online now :)
<nigelb> dholbach: I know. Except everyone's busy.
<nigelb> We were tossing out ideas yesterday
<nigelb> LP setup takes 1 hour. So, talking about LP hacking is not too easy :)
<dholbach> sure, but maybe it's worth sharing a bunch of tips there instead of a doing a full-blown hand-holding setup session :)
<nigelb> yeah, that's the bit that needs figuring out.
<nigelb> Option 2 - launchpadlib.
<nigelb> But I'll defer to someone else for launchpadlib.
<dholbach> ok
<nigelb> eitherways, I'll ping you Monday morning :)
<akgraner> dholbach, I just asked in our IRC channel and told them to ping you or I could explain it as well, and I gave them the links to the wiki page
 * jussi waves
<akgraner> jussi, congrats!
<jussi> :)
<jussi> thanks
<jussi> bah, baby attention needed, back later
 * nigelb waves back to jussi 
<cjohnston> congrats daddy
<akgraner> Anyone tried the new Scribus release?
<cprofitt> akgraner: not yet...
<akgraner> I was curious it was very frustrating for me in 2009 maybe this time it won't be. :-)
<akgraner> I am almost to the point where for video and audio editing as well as Desktop publishing I want a mac (notice I said almost), doctormo and popey's examples of their work give me hope for Linux in these areas though :-)
<dholbach> hey akgraner :)
<cprofitt> it would be nice if it improved.
<cprofitt> hey dholbach
<dholbach> hey cprofitt
<akgraner> hey dholbach I'm asking around again about UDW sorry no one has volunteered yet :-/
<dholbach> thanks akgraner
<dholbach> :)
<cprofitt> UDW?
<cprofitt> Ubuntu Developer Week?
<dholbach> yes
<cprofitt> when is it and what are you in need of?
<mhall119> dholbach: hey, put me down for a Singlet session
<cprofitt> Jan 31st to Feb 2nd?
<cprofitt> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDeveloperWeek
<dholbach> exactement
<cprofitt> if that is the page I will push it via some posts
<dholbach> mhall119, when? which title?
<dholbach> cprofitt, it's not announced yet as the schedule is not sorted out yet
<cprofitt> I wish I felt more confident with what I am doing... I would be willing to help... but not really on top of development yet
<dholbach> cprofitt, don't feel bad for not doing EVERYTHING :)
<cprofitt> dholbach: ok -- do you want me to post about slots being open?
<dholbach> cprofitt, sure and if anybody wants to give a session, they can just go and ping me or mail me
<mhall119> dholbach: how about 1600 n the 2nd?
<dholbach> thanks a lot cprofitt
<cprofitt> dholbach: :-) I won't feel bad...
<cprofitt> sounds good.
<dholbach> mhall119, sounds good to me - 30m? 1h? how much time do you need?
<mhall119> I think 30m is enough time
<dholbach> mhall119, also which title?
<mhall119> call it "Simple Lenses with Singlet"
<dholbach> ok cool
<dholbach> thanks a lot
<mhall119> no problem
<dholbach> ROCK
<balloons> <3 lenses
<dholbach> cprofitt, it might have been good not to paste the email in that form :)
<dholbach> but now it has happened - no big deal
<cprofitt> sorry... I can undo that
<cprofitt> modified...
<cprofitt> I meant to do that... my apologies
 * dholbach hugs cprofitt
<dholbach> no worries :)
<cprofitt> while I do not feel ready to do a session... I do think I need to blog about my experience with the website guys
<cprofitt> mhall119, cjohnston, nigelb all have been very helpful as I stumble through things... and that deserves a blog post
 * mhall119 hugs cprofitt 
<mhall119> jcastro: ping
<cprofitt> http://ftbeowulf.wordpress.com/2012/01/12/becoming-an-ubuntu-contributing-developer/
<cprofitt> let me know if you guys want anything tweaked in that blog post
<cprofitt> hey jono
<mhall119> dpm: ping
<jono> hey cprofitt
<mhall119> hey jono, where's the rest of the team?
<mhall119> jono: merge proposal stats have been added to http://reports.qa.ubuntu.com/reports/unity-stats/
<jono> mhall119, they are in the room I think, I am in a seperate meeting right now
<mhall119> ok
 * balloons waves
<mhall119> balloons: is jcastro there?
<balloons> yes
<jcastro> hi
<jcastro> we should have a call
<mhall119> ah, so he's just ignorning me then, I get it
<jcastro> let me find headphones
<mhall119> yes
<dpm> hey mhall119
<mhall119> hey dpm, I was speaking with davidcalle in #ayatana about the lens API changes in Unity 5.0, and mhr3 said he needed you to push the new API docs to the developer portal
<jcastro> mhall119: ok, g+ing!
<dpm> mhall119, mhr3 pinged me this morning and said he'd ping me again when the libunity package lands in the archive, which is where the docs are generated from. Docs are automatically updated unless the package name changes, but I can trigger a manuall update.
<mhall119> dpm: ok, I just wanted to make sure the message got to you, thanks
<dpm> mhall119, no worries, thanks! Let me forward you an e-mail I just wrote for someone else explaining how api docs are generated
<mhall119> jcastro: http://paste.ubuntu.com/801776/
<s-fox> o/
<cprofitt> hey s-fox
<s-fox> Hello cprofitt , how are you?
<cprofitt> good, you?
<snap-l> akgraner: I made some Scribus tutorial videos for an older version of Scribus
<snap-l> They should still be out there on ye-olde-internets.
<s-fox> Not bad cprofitt , just been working on my twitter page. Added a qr code :)
<snap-l> akgraner: I still get e-mail from people who found them useful.
<snap-l> akgraner: http://decafbad.net/projects/scribus-tutorial/ if you're interested.
<akgraner> snap-l, good to know :-)  I was DT'ing from using pages on my mac when I tried it before.  I've been clean for a couple years now so maybe the influence won't effect me as much now! :-D
<akgraner> snap-l, thanks!
<snap-l> np
<cprofitt> hey akgraner -- hope all is well.
<akgraner> cprofitt, it is :-)
<cprofitt> fantastic
<akgraner> I pinged you yesterday to test that link you noted was broken...just wanted to make sure it was working for you now
<cprofitt> ah... not sure
<cprofitt> when it popped up for me it had two http://xxx http://vvvv.eee parts... so it could have been twitter having an issue
<cprofitt> I could not find the original post to test it though
<dholbach> james_w, hey - so how about pkgme at UDW? :-)
<s-fox> Goodbye.
#ubuntu-community-team 2012-01-13
<czajkowski> aloha
<bkerensa> hi dholbach
<dholbach> hey bkerensa
<bkerensa> dholbach: Does Dev news restart next week?
<dholbach> yes, definitely
<dholbach> if you have something new to add, please do so :)
<dholbach> I think I'll blog about the initiative soon again to make sure we get a few new folks :)
<bkerensa> dholbach: I will look at our stuff to do list :) and work on it.... Kind busy this week I have a Ubuntu User Days session on Saturday and a talk at Yahoo coming up in a week or so
<bkerensa> :P
<bkerensa> so much writing
<dholbach> oh wow
<dholbach> nice
<bkerensa> fun times ;) I'm hoping sometime in the next eon things will slow down enough for me to continue learning python
<bkerensa> ;)
<dholbach> :-)
<bkerensa> dholbach: Was Morocco nice?
<dholbach> it was, very :)
<dholbach> when I'm back home I'll post some pictures :)
<bkerensa> cool :)
<dpm> morning all
<bkerensa> Good Night All! :)
<AlanBell> night bkerensa o/
<balloons> good morning dpm and good night bkerensa
<dpm> :)
<s-fox> Hello :-)
<balloons> morning s-foz
<s-fox> Hello balloons
<s-fox> How are you doing?
<balloons> pretty well.. hanging out with dpm, dholbach, jcastro this week has been alot of fun
<balloons> it's exciting to see how the precise release is shaping up and to see all the community member involved -- this release really is going to be awesome; you can feel it
<AlanBell> it is good, but precise broke my USB dongle :(
<AlanBell> I did an update and the wifi driver stopped working for the USB wifi dongle, so I moved the desktop over to where a wire could reach and tilted it up to plug the network cable in the back, and as the USB wifi dongle was still sticking out of the front it snapped in two
<balloons> AlanBell, ouch! sorry to hear that
<AlanBell> is the unity testing launcher icon thing yours?
<balloons> AlanBell, no didrocks and some other folks did alot of great work on the tool. I'm very happy to see the commitment to quality this release
<AlanBell> would be nice to get an orca section in there
<AlanBell> I am thinking of knocking together an IRC <-> Ubuntu desktop gateway
<popey> AlanBell: i have a spare wifi dongle if you need it
<AlanBell> so I would run a desktop, with orca, and in the background have a python IRC bot that logs on to IRC and speaks everything coming out of speech dispatcher, and listens for commands and sends keys to the desktop
<AlanBell> popey: thanks, would be interested (no massive urgency though)
<popey> i wont be home till tuesday, if you want to pop over before I can pre-warn clare to dig one out
 * AlanBell suggests a beer related meet up some time after tuesday
<popey> yay
<balloons> AlanBell, you mean some orca tests in the unity testing tool or ?
<AlanBell> balloons: yes, a section that starts with launching orca, and then navigating around unity using the keyboard (orca users tend not to have much use for a mouse)
<AlanBell> testing for stuff like multiple languages, and it saying stuff that makes sense (like indicator menus actually have a name and are not all called "image" for instance)
<balloons> yes, I'm not sure to what extent checkbox supports multiple languages.. it would be great to have
<AlanBell> one of the first questions is asking if the user sees translated strings
<mhall119> morning
<balloons> morning mhall119
<mhall119> hey  balloons, have a good week?
<balloons> yes, I did.. very much so
<nigelb> Heh, I saw a tablet with intel processor the other day. It had a *fan*!
<nigelb> Now I realize how much more awesome ARM is :)
<Pendulum> nigelb: too you this long? :)
<Pendulum> *took
<nigelb> Well, I wasn't aware how bad the competition was.
<mhall119> yeah, it's not pretty
<nigelb> On the OS front though, things should be interesting with the competition.
<nigelb> Windows on a tablet was actually pretty good.
<nigelb> And they have enterprise offerings for phones and tablets.
<mhall119> yeah, it'll be the apps that make the difference
<nigelb> And the freedom to customize.
<nigelb> Windows tablets have a bunch of usability limitations.
<mhall119> so do windows desktops, but they still own the market
<nigelb> Well. I mean. You can only swipe left to right.
<mhall119> wha?
<nigelb> Yeah :)
<nigelb> Right to left is a different gesture and apparently its not cutomizable.
<nigelb> Bottom to up is right click gesture
<mhall119> .......
<mhall119> that sounds awful
<nigelb> Yeah, I was wtf too :)
<nigelb> Its a "Metro" thing apparently.
<nigelb> Its still not alpha. Maybe there's enough time for them to see the light.
<nigelb> mhall119: It is awful in a way. But overall, I think its learnable.
<nigelb> But, a big win, is that apps are going to html + css + js.
<mhall119> in windows?
<nigelb> No silverlight, no flash, no c#, no dot net.
<nigelb> Yep. Metro UI appps will also be html css and js.
<nigelb> s/also/all
<nigelb> That's a big win for attracting developers.
<mhall119> but then won't their source be visible?
<nigelb> Dunno.
<nigelb> Actually, I never thought to ask.
<mhall119> I can't imagine proprietary app developers allowing that
<mhall119> jcastro: ping
<mhall119> jono: is aquarius in Budapest with you guys?
<jono> mhall119, nope
<mhall119> Vegas?
<mhall119> or at home
<jono> mhall119, on his way home now I believe
<mhall119> ah, ok
<mhall119> I'll try and get him on Monday then
<jono> mhall119, quick G+?
<mhall119> jono: sure
<mhall119> dholbach: are you around?
<jono> mhall119, cool
<jono> mhall119, want to discuss the accomplishments thing
<sense> If you need a replacement for Lernid, some people from Ubuntu NL developed a nice webapp: http://www.sehofstede.nl/just-for-learning-an-online-classroom-from-ubuntu-nederland
<jono> mhall119, will be one sec
<jono> mhall119, just wrapping a convo
<jono> mhall119, invite sent
<mhall119> is dpm around?
<balloons> mhall119, yes dpm is around.. ping ping dpm :-)
<dholbach> mhall119, yes
<dholbach> mhall119, sorry, didn't see your ping
<mhall119> dholbach: sent you another patch to bug_stats
<dholbach> yes, I mailed you back already
<mhall119> cool
<mhall119> dholbach: do you want to set that up in a branch on LP?
<dholbach> if you want, you can take over and push it there :)
<dholbach> (and get access to cranberry, etc)
<nigelb> he already has cranberry access :P
<mhall119> I have some access to cranberry
<mhall119> not all
<dholbach> then you need just to be added to an additional group
<mhall119> dholbach: where on cranberry does the code go?
<dholbach> mhall119, /srv/qa.ubuntu.com/reports
<cprofitt> cranberry?
<mhall119> cprofitt: a server's hostname
<pangolin> where can I send someone with ubuntu friendly questions?
<technoviking> pangolin: #ubuntu, askubuntu.com, ubuntuforums.org
<pangolin> technoviking: Ubuntu Friendly is the testing suite thing
<pangolin> #ubuntu really isn't the place to ask about it
<mhall119> akgraner: ^^ do you know?
<AlanBell> go talk to Victor I think
<akgraner> #ubuntu-qa
<akgraner> or quality
<AlanBell> http://victorpalau.net/
<akgraner> AlanBell, yes victor or ara
<pangolin> thanks everybody :)
<akgraner> actually it's #ubuntu-testing now
<akgraner> pangolin, ^^
<mhall119> thanks akgraner
<akgraner> yw
<pangolin> akgraner: #ubuntu-quality is set to forward there :)
<akgraner> oh good
<akgraner> pangolin, sorry I was on a call is that all you needed about UF?
<pangolin> yup, thank you.
<balloons> yes, we're attempting to consolidate all the "qa" type stuff to #ubuntu-testing
<akgraner> balloons, that makes sense :-) instead of having to remember 3 or 4 channels for various types of testing  - rock on!
<cprofitt> mhall119: cool...
<cprofitt> I am currently using Finnish Mythology for naming my servers
<snap-l> cprofitt: pardon the ignorance, but is Finnish Mythology different from Norse Mythology?
<snap-l> (Thor, Odin, etc.)
 * snap-l is a bit of a mythology nut
 * snap-l looks it up in Wikipedia in the interim. :)
<cprofitt> snap-l: yes a bit
<cprofitt> mielikki is my favorite Finnish deity
<mhall119> jcastro: you still around?
 * AlanBell takes a load more viagra
<AlanBell> off the wiki
<Pici> nice place for an accidental carriage return.
<bodhi_zazen> 'lo nhandler
<akgraner> AlanBell, are you still around?
<akgraner> Freescale fuel injectors in NASCAR check it out -  geekery and rednecks  - I knew there was something to that combination - https://twitter.com/#!/FreescaleRacing/media/grid  :-)
#ubuntu-community-team 2012-01-14
<AlanBell> akgraner: o/
<nhandler> Hey bodhi_zazen
<bkerensa> mmm
<bkerensa> AlanBell: How many pages is your session
<bkerensa> =o
<nigelb> AlanBell: well-timed line break there.
 * bkerensa has to quit writing soon and go to bed... got Ubuntu User Days tomorrow
<AlanBell> bkerensa: I am not well prepared for it yet, but I have an outline of what I want to do (and it might change completely)
<bkerensa> AlanBell: Ok then :) I'm just making sure I'm not the only one not totally prepared
<bkerensa> :D
<bkerensa> I think I can get everything finished to where I want it in about a hour tomorrow (or today) and  "wing the rest" :)
 * bkerensa wasnt given to much notice :)
<AlanBell> winging it is fine
<bkerensa> :)
 * bkerensa is waiting for the IRC meeting
<AlanBell> cool
<AlanBell> tbh I have been preparing for that more than the user day thing :)
<bkerensa> heh pleia2 just asked why I wasnt doing a session like two days ago and I was like oh ok then lets have it
<czajkowski> aloha
<AlanBell> hi czajkowski
<czajkowski> AlanBell: hows you?
<AlanBell> not bad, first IRCC meeting in a bit
<bkerensa> yeps
<bkerensa> :D
<AlanBell> akgraner: o/
<akgraner> AlanBell, hey  - sorry I missed you last night
<AlanBell> hi, how are things with you?
<akgraner> do you have a few minutes? Got time for a skype call?
<AlanBell> ooh, skype, interesting
<akgraner> I would say mumble but for some reason I broke it and can't figure out how to fix it
<akgraner> I can hear people but people can't hear me
<akgraner> so if you want to help trouble shoot we can use mumble :-)
<AlanBell> just found my headset
<akgraner> Thanks AlanBell!
<AlanBell> thanks akgraner, lovely to have a chat
<s-fox> o/
<doctormon> Weekend AlanBell
<AlanBell> hi doctormon
<AlanBell> way cool -> http://alanbell.libertus.co.uk:8000/
<doctormon> Anything much going on? AlanBell any TV stuff going on?
<doctormon> Wait, what am I looking at?
<AlanBell> you are looking at what orca would be saying as I navigate around my desktop
<Pendulum> AlanBell: I get it you're all set for your session then?
<AlanBell> :)
<pangolin> page doesn't load for
<Pendulum> works for me
<Pendulum> or at least it was
<pangolin> I forgot to add me
<pangolin> heh
#ubuntu-community-team 2012-01-15
<benonsoftware> Hello everyone
<MrChrisDruif> Aloha benonsoftware
<benonsoftware> Hello
<MrChrisDruif> sagaci; Hi
<sagaci> hi
 * benonsoftware forgot about this team
<MrChrisDruif> Bad benonsoftware, bad!
<benonsoftware> :P
<MrChrisDruif> Anyhow, onto that pamphlet
<MrChrisDruif> sagaci; still here?
<sagaci> yup
<MrChrisDruif> First of, the color...or lack there of ^_^
<sagaci> oh yeah, 1 star for creativity
<MrChrisDruif> Ghehe
<sagaci> I was just using it as an exercise to create new material
<sagaci> using spreadubuntu
<MrChrisDruif> I've heard about it before...what was it again?
<sagaci> spreadubuntu?
<MrChrisDruif> Yeah
<sagaci> it's a site where you can get and upload ubuntu materials
<sagaci> mostly posters, brochures, presentations
<sagaci> mostly CC-licensed
<MrChrisDruif> Ah, right
<MrChrisDruif> So your idea was to grab on of them posters and use it as your base for your pamphlet?
<sagaci> eh, kinda but not really
<sagaci> very loosely base it off that material
<sagaci> but rewrite and redesign from scratch
<MrChrisDruif> sagaci; what should the effect of be the pamphlet?
<sagaci> basic information
<sagaci> about the main apps of ubuntu
<sagaci> I'm just looking around #ubuntu-manual now
<s-fox> Hello everyone
<s-fox> Goodbye.
 * jussi zaps the channnel into life
<AlanBell> that was interesting
<highvoltage> moo
<MrChrisDruif> meh
<jussi> highvoltage: the effects of my highvoltage zapper making you fee like a cow? :P
<highvoltage> *bzzzt*
<bkerensa> heh
#ubuntu-community-team 2013-01-07
<JoseeAntonioR> mhall119: who should I report a spelling error in http://unity.ubuntu.com/getinvolved/ ?
<JoseeAntonioR> says participage instead of participage, in the last line on the image
<cjohnston> probably to mhall119
<cjohnston> JoseeAntonioR: file a bug against ubuntu-website-content
<JoseeAntonioR> cjohnston: thanks, will do now
<cjohnston> I'm guessing that that team made the gfx
<mhall119> JoseeAntonioR: me :)
<mhall119> that's but up there for almost a year too :(
<mhall119> thankfully I kept the .xcf file
<mhall119> JoseeAntonioR: fixed, did you file a bug?
<cjohnston> mhall119: does the unity.u.c site have a project?
<mhall119> cjohnston: I don't know if it has a separate one
<cjohnston> mhall119: at one time we were going to make one for each site so that there was a file a bug link on every page
<mhall119> cjohnston: https://launchpad.net/unity-website/
<mhall119> you made it
<cjohnston> der
<JoseeAntonioR> mhall119: yep, #1096728
<cjohnston> mhall119: can you add a link to file a bug in the footer?
<mhall119> cjohnston: file a bug
<cjohnston> mhall119: bug #794811
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 794811 in Unity Website "Add 'Report a Bug' to the footer" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/794811
<cjohnston> almost 1.5 years old
<cjohnston> your slacking
<mhall119> :P
 * nigelb yawns
<philipballew> greetings
<bkerensa> ohai
<philipballew> oh hey there bkerensa
<philipballew> all good up north?
<bkerensa> indeed
<philipballew> nice, up late I see
<bkerensa> yep
<philipballew> nice. I got a flight in 11 hours so I am up packing and doing laundry
<bkerensa> philipballew: I think tonight is a late night http://i.imgur.com/2Ha4G.png
<philipballew> bkerensa, someone is a busy body... :)
<czajkowski> aloha
<philipballew> Top of the morning czajkowski !
<czajkowski> sleep morning
<czajkowski> sleepy
<philipballew> ah, I understand. Maybe a nap later is in order.
<cjohnston> mornin
<jcastro> imbrandon: over here. :)
<jcastro> I have 3 monitors, one for windows, 2 for unity.
<imbrandon> ahh
<jcastro> synergy to connect them all as "one" desktop
 * imbrandon was watching your rock band bass thing
<imbrandon> so i saw 4 , one must have been for something else
<mhall119> it's for ambient lighting
<imbrandon> but yea i love synergy
<jcastro> I have one on there
<imbrandon> i have all 4 of mine hooked to the Mac mini atm, but sometimes I hook one head to the Ubuntu box under my desk and use synergy then
<jcastro> a fourth one, but it's not connected to anything right now
<imbrandon> ahhh , those usb-to-dvi display adapters i brought to UDS rock
<imbrandon> if you want to not add a new video card
<imbrandon> full res on upto 30inch displays
<jcastro> I need new PCs, these are getting long in the tooth
<jcastro> I have them in the closet
<jcastro> and then run cables
<imbrandon> nice :)
<imbrandon> i need to clean up my office and take some new pics of the setup, its changed quite alot
<imbrandon> added a new EE bench ( for Adruino hacking and such )
<imbrandon> was all on my desk but keyboards and soldering irons dont mix well, 2nd or 3rd time i burned my hand reaching over to type on the keyboard i went to home depot and got supplies to build a new bench that day
<imbrandon> hahah
<imbrandon> mhall119: hahaha
<daker> cjohnston: http://youtu.be/xEF0MVjrs5k
<imbrandon> daker: thats awesome
<daker> imbrandon: btw omg does work without httpseverywhere
<imbrandon> yes
<imbrandon> perfectly
<daker> (y)
<imbrandon> that extension borks on cloudfront cdn's
<imbrandon> it redirects images and css to the wrong urls
<daker> i see
<imbrandon> daker: e.g. try to hit http://cloudfront.omgubuntu.co.uk/ with it installed
<imbrandon> ( and without )
<daker> with : https://omgubuntu.s3-eu-west-1.amazonaws.com/
<imbrandon> right, and that bucket does not contain a mirror of the site
<imbrandon> well not a full one, not sure where the extension is getting that url from but its actually not supose to be a published url
<imbrandon> dont happen to know the ext authors do you ? heh
<daker> imbrandon: ok
<daker> imbrandon: the adress is here chrome-extension://gcbommkclmclpchllfjekcdonpmejbdp/rules/default.rulesets
<daker> i can se omg
<daker> see*
<imbrandon> ahh so the author added it ?
<daker> <ruleset f="OMG-Ubuntu.xml" name="OMG! Ubuntu! (partial)"><target host="cloudfront.omgubuntu.co.uk"/><rule from="^https?://cloudfront\.omgubuntu\.co\.uk/" to="https://omgubuntu.s3-eu-west-1.amazonaws.com/"/>
<imbrandon> right, there is a partial mirror at that url but not a full one so that rule needs to be removed
<imbrandon> infact that mirror will be gone completely soon
<imbrandon> yea i dont have it installed , i probably should add it to my chrome canary
<daker> imbrandon: bug report should be reported there https://trac.torproject.org/projects/tor/query?status=accepted&status=assigned&status=new&status=reopened&groupdesc=1&group=type&max=200&component=EFF-HTTPS+Everywhere&order=priority&col=id&col=summary&col=component&col=status&col=type&col=priority&col=milestone&report=19
<imbrandon> daker: ty
<daker> imbrandon: yw
<imbrandon> funny thing is things like https://cloudfront.omgubuntu.co.uk/wp-content/uploads/2013/01/reeb.jpg work :) not sure why they picked that one mirror of many
<imbrandon> daker: i dont see a way to actually report bugs, must i signup for an account to do so ?
<daker> yeah you should register on trac
<daker> imbrandon: https://trac.torproject.org/projects/tor/register
<imbrandon> k got it , ty
<daker> and the report should be against "EFF-HTTPS Everywhere" component
<imbrandon> k
<imbrandon> daker: I may have to get Joey to file the bug, seems I cant even sign up for an account on their tracker http://f.cl.ly/items/460r111r3j2q0L1X2a0a/tor%20trac.png
<imbrandon> pops up for a login to create a login :)
<daker> imbrandon: or just contact contact someone from EFF
<imbrandon> kk
#ubuntu-community-team 2013-01-08
<mhall119> daker: did I miss anything interesting on that lice CNet feed?
<mhall119> oh lord
<mhall119> live video
<mhall119> not lice
<mhall119> :(
<daker> mhall119: no idea :)
<bkerensa> mhall119: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SoftwareCenter/AppPromotion
<bkerensa> says Jono is working on Ubuntu Button for FF and I was discussing it with one of the people at Mozilla who uses Ubuntu and works on the Team that would approve it
<mhall119> bkerensa: ah, great, I think the problem before was that we weren't closely following their release cycle, but we are now
<bkerensa> mhall119: So I think it goes a little further than that :)
 * bkerensa needs to find the bug he has open in Bugzilla
<mhall119> bkerensa: is there still some concern that they have?
<bkerensa> mhall119: So it appears the issue would be that its a lot of work :)
<bkerensa> mhall119: I have a bug ID if you would like to comment on it
<mhall119> sure
<bkerensa> mhall119: <ckoehler> bkerensa I don't think it makes sense to do the work required to make that happen
<bkerensa> <ckoehler> our download pages are very fragile
<bkerensa> <ckoehler> ubuntu users will already have firefox
<bkerensa> mhall119: but the bug idea is here https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=763007
<ubot2> Mozilla bug 763007 in General "Firefox.com lacks "Download for Ubuntu" button but offers Generic Linux Download" [Enhancement,New]
<mhall119> bkerensa: you'd want to confirm, but I don't think Kubuntu, Xubuntu, or other flavors and derivatives come with Firefox by default
<bkerensa> mhall119: Yeah but this is a Ubuntu button not for other projects right?
<mhall119> bkerensa: the button works on any Ubuntu flavor or derivative that uses our archives
<bkerensa> mhall119: I see
<mhall119> it points to apps.ubuntu.com, which lists things in the archives
<mhall119> so technically the button works for any OS, it just takes you to a page about the app with screenshots, rating and reviews, and a download button
<bkerensa> mhall119: the localization and detection issue I think it what the blocker would be
<mhall119> what's the issue?
<bkerensa> mhall119: Getting people to localize the content and sorting how to detect Ubuntu users from other Linux users
<bkerensa> we cannot blanket offer the Ubuntu button to Redhat or Fedora users
<bkerensa> Firefox does not have a header right now that separates it from Fedora or other Distros
<bkerensa> mhall119: oh it looks like it was actually re-added
<bkerensa> mhall119: but I'm not sure that Chrome or Chromium or browsers offered by Xubuntu/Lubuntu/Kubuntu have the Ubuntu field in the UA string
<bkerensa> so we would only be presenting this button to Ubuntu users that already have Firefox?
<bkerensa> mhall119: So Chrome/Chromium present "(X11; Linux xARCH)" where FF does "(X11; Ubuntu; Linux; rv VERSION xARCH)"
<mhall119> bkerensa: why can't you offer a page with Ubuntu *and* Fedora buttons
<mhall119> ?
<mhall119> one page, multiple buttons?
<mhall119> or multiple buttons on a side-bar
<mhall119> or something
<bkerensa> thats where the work comes in
<mhall119> anybody that provides Firefox packages themselves and provides you a button
<bkerensa> and then we would have to localize
<bkerensa> we would also have to localize the ubuntu button since we offer the website in every language under the sun
<bkerensa> mhall119: I would like to see it
<mhall119> hmm, imbrandon made a css version of the download butotn, that would be localizable
<bkerensa> but convincing people to "do work" for something like this... Unless we could convince Ubuntu Contributors to pick up the work and submit patches
<mhall119> bkerensa: what if we offered an array of images in different languages?
<daker> bkerensa: they use django ?
<bkerensa> daker: let me check the repo
<mhall119> daker: Mozilla uses a lot of Django, yes
<daker> so it will be easy with imbrandon button {% trans "Download for ubuntu" %}
<mhall119> daker: if that site is Django and translted that way, yes
<mhall119> bkerensa: if pre-translated images would make it possible for them to put the button on their pages, I'll work internally to get those made
<bkerensa> mhall119: Well I will try and push it
<bkerensa> :)
<mhall119> bkerensa: let me know if there are any other roadblocks and we'll try to overcome them as well
<bkerensa> mhall119: asking someone now
<bkerensa> mhall119:
<bkerensa> <bkerensa> ckoehler: someone at Canonical asked
<bkerensa> <bkerensa> :P
<bkerensa> <ckoehler> bkerensa Probably not at this stage.
<bkerensa> so looks like no
<bkerensa> mhall119: there was more but I had to PM you the rest since it is not something that should be public
<bkerensa> daker: https://github.com/mozilla/bedrock <-- django
<bkerensa> LD
<daker> so mhall119 i guess imbrandon's button will work with {% trans %}
<daker> bkerensa: on which page it needs to be shown ?
<bkerensa> daker my understanding is that Ubuntu Comm Team wanted it on front page
<bkerensa> :)
<bkerensa> which is the only place we offer the main download button
<daker> bkerensa: https://github.com/mozilla/bedrock/blob/master/apps/firefox/templates/firefox/new.html
<imbrandon> if there is something I can do / change to help out with it mhall119 / daker just let me know
<imbrandon> it could be a trivial server side script (js,php,python,pretty much anything) to generate a translated png as well with minimal work
<mhall119> imbrandon: will do, thanks
<imbrandon> daker / mhall119: here is the current sources too for the button, should you need it for a Proof-of-Concept or similar etc etc
<imbrandon> https://github.com/bholtsclaw/bholtsclaw.github.com/tree/master/assets/buttons
<mhall119> my god these CES keynotes are cheesy
<daker> https://plus.google.com/u/0/101694416703170881163/posts/PaG63ou1r6t
<mhall119> daker: sounds like a new CES drinking game
<imbrandon> i'm in :) hahaha
<mhall119> maybe AlanBell can make CES Bingo cards
<daker> omg steve balmer
<imbrandon> what stream are you all watching ?
<daker> http://ces.cnet.com/ces-videos/
<imbrandon> ty
<mhall119> oh gawd
<mhall119> hide the chairs
<imbrandon> i'm pretty sure Balmer will retire in 2013
<imbrandon> or be forced to
 * mhall119 wouldn't be surprised
<imbrandon> 13 years at the helm, and with the tepid win8 and windows phone releases i think is sealing the deal on his retirement
<mhall119> has it been 13 years already?
<imbrandon> yup, well going on it, 2000
<mhall119> they don't have a twitter app yet?
<imbrandon> heh
<mhall119> so Microsoft got their CES keynote afterall...
<mhall119> I'm shocked
<mhall119> shocked I say
<daker> lightweight, smooth, highly secure, productive, isn't that cool :D
<imbrandon> how cool is that
<mhall119> isn't that cool
 * mhall119 takes a shot
<daker> and designed by the best designers in the world :D
<mhall119> daker: solid colored squares are hard
<daker> very hard!
<daker> ironmans
<imbrandon> 250ft tall ironmans
<daker> :)
<imbrandon> with a Indepdance day ripoff speech to pump them up for battle :)
<mhall119> that movie looks terrible
<daker> mhall119: the tricky thing is the rendering of the 3D scenes
<imbrandon> i feel like I'm watching a torrent'd "cam"
<mhall119> daker: technically yes, but without a decent story it's still a terrible movie
<daker> mhall119: do you have any idea on how filmmakers uses ubuntu to render there movies (how to combine multiple servers to render one scene)
<mhall119> daker: I've heard various 3d studios that work with film makers use Linux in general or Ubuntu in particular
<mhall119> Jason DeRose could probably give you better info on that industry though
<daker> mhall119: i just want to know what tech/software they use, i have a 3d animator friend and he always stuck at the rendring part(a full HD scene can take a day to render)
<daker> scene = 2 to 5 sec
<imbrandon> daker: Renderman, RenderRocket, Maya, Mental Ray ... and the software "hooks" the farm togather
<imbrandon> not really the OS
<imbrandon> like DreamWorks uses Ubuntu on HP Media Cloud alot
<imbrandon> 10k cores 100% cpu 24/7 for 28 weeks to render 'How To Train Your Dragon'
<imbrandon> so it takes a long time even for the big guys :)
<daker> imbrandon: oh
<daker> imbrandon: so my friend has done that https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tvSQUjJvjYo
<imbrandon> nice
<ajmitch> imbrandon: 10k sounds smallish, http://blog.dustinkirkland.com/2010/01/39000-core-ubuntu-cluster-renders.html
<imbrandon> yea i thought so too cuz it was from memory but ... http://h20435.www2.hp.com/t5/The-Next-Bench-Blog/How-to-Train-Your-Dragon-Slays-Its-Way-To-Best-Animated-Feature/ba-p/61805
<imbrandon> then again Avatar was MUCH higher quality too
<imbrandon> and had custom render software written just for it :)
<ajmitch> weta have been keeping busy with recent work like the hobbit, I think they're still using ubuntu there
<imbrandon> yea, irrc they are
<imbrandon> iirc*
 * imbrandon is suprised ajmitch hasent been an extra on a LOTR movie :)
<ajmitch> funny, but no :P
<mhall119> daker: I worked on a render farm years ago
<mhall119> I think they used renderman
<mhall119> it was all Linux, some Redhat variant
<daker> ok ty
<mhall119> daker: my brother does this, I've been trying to get with him to see if we could use juju to build a render farm in the cloud
<mhall119> right now he rents time on someone else's render farm, that's how most people do it I think
<imbrandon> jcastro: why in the juju video ( most apparent at 2:17 ) does the juju logo and maas logo both use diffrent shades of Ubuntu orange ( and diffrent fonts / font weights ) on the screen at the same time no less
<daker> mhall119: nice
<jcastro> imbrandon: not sure why
<daker> does anyone know if u1 does have a qml sdk ?
<czajkowski> aquarius: boo
<czajkowski> daker: talk to aquarius
<aquarius> hey, daker :)
<daker> aquarius: does anyone know if u1 does have a qml sdk ?
<aquarius> daker, depends which parts. U1DB, which is a syncable JSON database, will have -- we're working on it. In the interim we know roughly what that API will *look* like, and there's a prototype Python implementation you can use until the real one is done.
<aquarius> daker, Ubuntu One file sync... you shouldn't need an API. Just save a file into a synced folder and you're done; U1 itself takes care of it for you.
<daker> aquarius: my use case : a photo app with filter that will publish to u1 then get a public url which you can share to fb/tw
<aquarius> daker, aah, right. The U1 file sync APIs to do things like publish a file are available over D-Bus, but aren't directly available from QML yet. However, they should be very easy to call from your application; the low-level app which starts up the QML view, is that in C? Python?
<daker> aquarius: i haven't started yet those are just ideas that comes to my mind, anyway maybe i have to wait
<daker> is this an official account https://twitter.com/ubuntuphone ?
<aquarius> daker, it'd be pretty trivial to add to your app, fear not
<daker> aquarius: ok thanks :)
<aquarius> np
<JoseeAntonioR> mhall119: around?
<mhall119> JoseeAntonioR: yup
<JoseeAntonioR> mhall119: was the wiki failing a couple moments ago? I was getting 500's everywhere
<mhall119> I don't know, but it *is* the wiki
<JoseeAntonioR> :P
<JoseeAntonioR> mhall119: hey, do you think https://wiki.ubuntu.com/OnAir/BestPractices states things clearly?
<popey> JoseeAntonioR: maybe something about microphone / headphones, and muting yourself when you're not talking, so no background noise comes in?
<JoseeAntonioR> popey: great, will add that now
<czajkowski> folks might be interested in reading
<czajkowski> http://www.siriusopensource.com/content/qa-session-jane-silber-ceo-canonical
<jcastro> imbrandon: 504 nginx errors on omg
<bkerensa> jcastro: libfitbit does not seem to be syncing
<bkerensa> :/
<bkerensa> jcastro: looks like the PPA we have is outdated from upstream
<popey> i should get a fitbit shouldn't i
<mhall119> popey: it does seem to be what all the cool kids are doing
<bkerensa> popey: you should
<bkerensa> popey: and made libfitbit work so I don't have to boot VM :D
<popey> i can probably just carry my phone i guess
<bkerensa> popey: you have iphone?
<bkerensa> eww
<bkerensa> ;p
<popey> of course
<popey> i like beauty
<popey> once Ubuntu Phone comes out, I'll switch to that (probbaly) ☺
<bkerensa> now I know where these user studies come from
<bkerensa> :D
<czajkowski> they are nice
<bkerensa> popey: yeah I hope to flash my gnex at the end of next month
<czajkowski> latest firmwarm to my phone gives some nice swipe features, just not as smooth as the iphone
<bkerensa> Main reason I ditched my iPhone is it got laggy for some reason
<bkerensa> I get the new Firefox OS phone in a couple weeks so we will see how using that goes
<czajkowski> bkerensa: availle to buy direct or where does one purchase it?
<bkerensa> czajkowski: I am getting mine from Mozilla but they should be available in emerging markets I think in Q2.... So likely Asia and India first
<popey> I heard brazil
<czajkowski> mind boggling the way stuff is realeased, depending on locations
<czajkowski> stuff should just be able to be bought never mind this daft country lark region
<czajkowski> narks me off no end
<popey> people probably wouldn't buy it here though
<bkerensa> popey: likely brazil too... I don't think they have chosen all the emerging places they want to test it
<popey> so no point marketing a device that wouldn't sell
<czajkowski> popey: true, but at least the option should be there
<bkerensa> But I know Latin America / India  / Asia is at the top of the list
<czajkowski> it's like ubuntu laptops
<mhall119> popey: they didn't give you a phone to play with?
<czajkowski> you can buy from dell if you live in the states, but not if you were in .ie or .uk
<popey> Nope
<bkerensa> popey: Why would it not sell in UK?
<mhall119> were the worried you'd forget it in a bar or something?
<popey> hah
<mhall119> :)
<popey> i dont think the UK market needs a low end phone
<czajkowski> you can go to tesco and get a 50 quid smart phone
<popey> indeed
<bkerensa> popey: It won't be low end and I think Mozilla has a unique advantage that there brand is already known to people across all OSes so people know what Firefox is and have a pre-existing relationship with the brand over say Android
<popey> phones are dirt cheap here
<bkerensa> 50 quid is how much USD?
<popey> 80
<bkerensa> oh wow
<bkerensa> thats very cheap
<popey> you can get smart phones for free here
<czajkowski> bkerensa: phones are cheap
<popey> our market is very different from US
<czajkowski> and you can just change from carrier to carrier if you want
<popey> see http://www.orange.co.uk/
<popey> what you can get for nothing, just the 25 quid a month
<bkerensa> Yeah I think the cheapest phone they sell prepaid at our grocery is $130
<popey> and is that a smartphone?
<popey> or a regular "featurephone"
<bkerensa> popey: yeah very low end android
<bkerensa> We don't sell feature phones much more in the U.S.
<bkerensa> not in phone shops or grocery anymore
<bkerensa> maybe online
<popey> so i can see why they're looking at the emerging markets for firefox os
<bkerensa> most carriers have been migrating people off of them
<bkerensa> popey: I think its due to marketing.... Mozilla has more assets overseas than in the U.S. or UK
<bkerensa> popey: is internet also cheap in the UK?
<czajkowski> bkerensa: varies but yeah
<popey> i guess
<popey> some mobile networks throw in an ADSL router and home internet for free
<popey> as does Sky (FOX)
<popey> I have a bundle of cable TV, phone and 60Mb internet
<bkerensa> nice
<bkerensa> Yeah I pay about $50 for Cable Internet alone
 * popey looks at fitbits on amz
<s-fox> oh, hey everyone. didn't realise i'd joined this room.
<s-fox> anyway, time to go. goodbye.
<popey> heh
#ubuntu-community-team 2013-01-09
<cjohnston> jcastro: bad juju!
<jcastro> heya czajkowski
<jcastro> do you know if the launchpad API exposes bug heat?
<daker> jcastro: yes https://launchpad.net/+apidoc/1.0.html#bugs
<popey> jcastro: it does
<popey> https://launchpad.net/+apidoc/1.0.html#bug
<popey> bah!
<popey> beat me to it
<daker> o/
<jcastro> ta
<daker> mhall119: cjohnston nigelb http://soyeahdjango.com/post/40098353203/me-learning-function-based-views-will-be-removed-in
<mhall119> daker: long live class-based views!
<mhall119> or something
<cjohnston> lol
<cjohnston> 69
<daker> 70
<mhall119> nice juxtaposition
<daker> mhall119: updated : http://soyeahdjango.com/post/40098353203/me-learning-function-based-generic-views-will-be
<daker> just the generic functions
<mhall119> oh, well that's not so bad
<mhall119> I never used the generic views anyway
<daker> me too
<philipballew> Morning
<SergioMeneses> philipballew, \ø
<SergioMeneses> hi guys!
<philipballew> hows your day going so far SergioMeneses ?
<SergioMeneses> philipballew, not bad
<SergioMeneses> reading a lot of email
<SergioMeneses> and you?
<philipballew> Just getting breafast, Tried to go to my first day of class today, but apparently it starts in February. Only found this down after I sat in the classroom for 30 minutes.
<SergioMeneses> o0
<SergioMeneses> I remember the school days!... :')
<daker> https://www.linux.com/news/embedded-mobile/mobile-linux/688686-canonical-shakes-up-mobile-with-ubuntu-for-phones
<czajkowski> whoo I have a date for the first hackntalk event I want to run in London :D
<czajkowski> popey: AlanBell ^^
<AlanBell> yay czajkowski \o/
<bkerensa> huh new ubuntu audiocast is out.... https://soundcloud.com/ubuntu-audiocast/ubuntu-audiocast-episode-04
<czajkowski> is an audiocast the same thing as a podcast
<bkerensa> I imagine... I had never heard of the phrase audiocast until this show surfaced
<bkerensa> its kind of weird because nobody seems to know who is making it
<pleia2> I do, let me dig up
<pleia2> we had a bit of a chat after they released the "Ubuntu Gangnam Style" thing which was not cool
<pleia2> Chuck, Bucky, and Philbare of the Ubuntu Vancouver LoCo
<pleia2> the announcement for their first also mentioned it was the vancouver loco: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-ca/2012-September/009664.html
<bkerensa> pleia2: ah
<pleia2> and they don't think they are a "podcast" because of the association of the term with ipods https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-news-team/2012-September/001636.html
<pleia2> (spent a nice chunk of one of their first explaining this)
<pleia2> prompted us to rename our "featured podcasts and video" section of UWN ot "featured audio and video" which was a good change I think :)
<bkerensa> yeah
<bkerensa> Huh I wonder if the Ubuntu UK Podcast folks know that :)
<pleia2> ohio has a podcast too
<bkerensa> :D
<bkerensa> pleia2: it seems most nix media players call them podcasts too
<pleia2> yep, and most non-ipod mp3 players too
<czajkowski> the rest of the world calls em podcasts :)
<popey> oh jeez
<popey> what gets me is the hypocricy. "thou shalt not call it podcast" but "we'll distribute using non-free website and deliver via _flash_".
<czajkowski> LOL
<czajkowski> hmm I have chocolate wash stuff, this smells odd and yet nice
<czajkowski> very confused
<pleia2> if anyone has time to listen, I would be interested to know how it is content-wise for consideration for UWN (doesn't need to be professional quality, just reasonable and CoC-friendly)
<cjohnston> AlanBell: ping
<daker> mhall119: cjohnston http://soyeahdjango.com/post/39983407463/me-debugging-500-errors
<daker> ok, this is cjohnston http://soyeahdjango.com/post/40033703254/me-after-spending-some-quality-time-with-the-website
#ubuntu-community-team 2013-01-10
<jcastro> popey: ping
<popey> jcastro: pong!
<jcastro> hey so
<jcastro> this G+ thing
<jcastro> I am thinking of just asking to see if any forum moderators would be interested in helping
<jcastro> I _really_ want to just Jorge the whole thing and burn large swaths of the posts with fire
<jcastro> but that's probably not very collaborative
<jcastro> so I was thinking if there's a group of existing forum moderators that want to lend their expertise ...
<popey> i alredy do that
<jcastro> oh ok
<jcastro> did you just add them or what?
<popey> anything which looks like blog spam
<popey> no, i mean "do a jorge"
<jcastro> oh, right right
<popey> if it's blog spam i remove it, if its inappropriate i remove and ban
<jcastro> yeah so the "doing a jorge" is easy for obvious spam and garbage
<jcastro> I am talking for like
<jcastro> some of the more useless stuff
<jcastro> I dunno, maybe I want too much out of the thing and we should just let it be
<jcastro> I was envisioning an awesome little water cooler where we could show off little apps, fun things
 * mhall119 also burns posts with fire
<mhall119> jcastro: I'm okay with useless stuff as long as it's not inappropriate
<mhall119> makes it more "community" and less "marketing"
<jcastro> yeah I just wanted something more highbrow than the facebook page
<mhall119> well it's better than the FB comments, for sure
<jcastro> More "check out my cool new thing I've been working on" , not just people resharing "linux is better than windows" crap
<mhall119> jcastro: have we had much of that?
<mhall119> the "check out my cool new thing" we have being posted on the Ubuntu App Developers community
<jcastro> it feels like a bunch of regurgitation
<popey> we've had a fair number of "Why is unity better than.."
<mhall119> we made a "showcase" sub-topic or whatever they're called
<popey> but it's end users, it's to be expected
<jcastro> yeah
<jcastro> so in hindsight
<popey> we're crossing the chasm with this
<popey> as with fb
<jcastro> I am wondering if we should have created individual communities
<jcastro> instead maybe put them all as subcategories of just "ubuntu"
<jcastro> to help bring the signal up
<popey> it could get unweildy
<jcastro> popey: well if you think I'm overthinking it lmk
<jcastro> maybe it's just me
<mhall119> I think a separate app developer community is appropriate
<snap-l> I think individual communities might help split the signal
<popey> no, it needs thinking about
<snap-l> not sure if it'll cut the noise.
<mhall119> since many app developers only care about Ubuntu as a market, not as a community or project
<snap-l> Perhaps if it was made private so it doesn't filter into the timelines
<mhall119> but I haven't been promoting separate Ubuntu Phone communities
<mhall119> since those rightly belong to the wider Ubuntu community
<snap-l> but then private would have all sorts of negative connotations
<czajkowski> snap-l: people over think private at times :)
<jcastro> I don't want to solve a social problem with technology by making it private
<snap-l> czajkowski: No doubt.
<snap-l> Perhaps the exuberant ubuntu community would be an idea
<snap-l> if you'd like to spew "I <3 UBUNTU", go there. ;)
<SergioMeneses> morning!
 * mhall119 likes to spew that
 * popey mops up
 * snap-l is glad he didn't choose the other word he was thinking of. ;)
 * mhall119 got Ubuntu all over his shirt
<jcastro> popey: hey so do you cron that btrfs scrub monthly or whatever?
<jcastro> I just did my first one
<popey> i dont
<popey> mine is still running from 2 days ago
<popey>         corrected errors: 11390321, uncorrectable errors: 0, unverified errors: 0
<popey> \o/
<popey> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1517215/
<jcastro> 5.7 hours for me for ~6tb
<jcastro> oh did you renice it?
<popey> no
<jcastro> oh, yours was correcting things
<popey> yeah
<popey> massively
<popey> i think one disk has been loose for days
<jcastro> so what happened did you remove a drive live or trip over something?
<popey> the drive was failing, indicating hw failure or not seated
<popey> so pulled it out
<popey> then pulled 3 more out to make sure ;)
<jcastro> !
<popey> unmounted btrfs volume first of course ☺
<snap-l> popey: chicken. ;)
<jcastro> I am getting close to really needing raid5
<popey> pulled all four out so i could label them and put them back in different places, so test if it's the disk or the slot
<jcastro> I overbought the size of the disks to stay on raid1 as much as I could
<popey> shoved them back in, mounted it, no problem
<snap-l> jcastro: You're getting close to needing a data center
<popey> no downtime
<jcastro> nah, hp microserver ftw
<popey> +1
<snap-l> I need to look into one of those whenever I get some mad money again
<jcastro> jono just txted me that they almost had mc hammer at the booth
<jcastro> think about jono and vegas as you work all this week.
<jcastro> let that motivate you
<popey> haha
<popey> 16:55:06 < popey> darkling: do you recommend doing a scrub periodically via cron?
<popey> 16:55:32 < darkling> Yes, I think it's a reasonable piece of maintenance to do.
<popey> there you go
<popey> looking forward to hearing all the juicy details about CES next week
<mhall119> popey: will you be in SF?
<popey> ya
<popey> leave on saturday
<jcastro> popey: so other than some folks on the kernel team that tried it a few years ago, have you heard of anyone having problems with it?
<jcastro> I want to do a talk at the lug about it
<jcastro> but I'm not really seeing anyone being like "omg I lost data." it's more like "I don't want to try it because I don't want to lose data."
<popey> people turn up to #btrfs and tell tales of lost data
<popey> the problem is that the meme "btrfs loses data" has stuck
<popey> every single time I mentioned btrfs at UDS someone said something about it losing data, every. single. time.
<snap-l> jcastro: !!
<snap-l> jcastro: Yes, please give a talk on btrfs
<jcastro> I was thinking "btrfs for users"
<jcastro> I can't answer questions about like, btree algorythms and stuff
<jcastro> but I know how to use and consume it like a boss
<popey> thats a good idea actually, I might do a talk at my LUG about it
<jcastro> Oh don't worry, we'll have a G+ before I do it and compare notes
<popey> "I use btrfs, and I still have my data"
<popey> excellent
<jcastro> I need to use snapshots more in my life
<jcastro> popey: we should do them like the same month
<jcastro> popey: that way if we have advanced questions we can be more efficient if we need to ping upstream
<jcastro> popey: do a UUPC with chris mason pls
<jcastro> mhall119: yo yo
<jcastro> I need your web expertise for a moment if you have time
<mhall119> jcastro: whats up?
<jcastro> nm, I'll go email, I need multiple brains
<mhall119> ok
<JoseeAntonioR> marcoceppi: will you be around this afternoon to have a chatter on the Q&A thingies?
<marcoceppi> JoseeAntonioR: What time, I've got meetings stacked for most the rest of the day
<JoseeAntonioR> marcoceppi: s/afternoon/evening
<marcoceppi> approx time?
<JoseeAntonioR> 18 your time? maybe later
<JoseeAntonioR> I'll be around all day
<marcoceppi> I've got dinner plans around then so it'd have to be after
<JoseeAntonioR> just highlight me when you're free :)
<marcoceppi> Will do!
<JoseeAntonioR> thanks!
<jcastro> snap-l: lol https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OWoQpzdB5gs&feature=player_embedded
<snap-l> jcastro: Will have to watch it later. Am on work bandwidth
<popey> ☺
<AlanBell> hi cjohnston
<cjohnston> hey AlanBell
<cjohnston> is it possible to just switch out etherpad lite without any changes to summit? or does etherpad lite have other issues
<AlanBell> it can just be switched out
<AlanBell> the root url gets /p/ on the end of it, but that is all
<cjohnston> ok
<JoseeAntonioR> cjohnston: wouldn't that need a little change in the templates?
<cjohnston> what type of changes?
<cjohnston> I have never looked at lite so I dont know
<JoseeAntonioR> I mean, if the URL has /p/ on the end
<cjohnston> hrm.. its at the end
<AlanBell> nope, there is a configuration thing on the summit object I think, the url for the pad server
<cjohnston> AlanBell: do you have experience with the etherpadlite charm
<AlanBell> not used the charm, I don't really get the juju thing
<JoseeAntonioR> I can help if needed, I deployed it without problems last time
<JoseeAntonioR> but didn't have the sso integration
 * AlanBell spots a celebrity merge request in the making https://code.launchpad.net/~kees/libunity/remote-search-none/+merge/134180
 * pleia2 offers AlanBell a seatbelt
<AlanBell> I am staying well out of the way :)
<pleia2> you and me both :)
#ubuntu-community-team 2013-01-11
<mhall119> AlanBell: have you made your fortune by spying on Gnome Shell users yet?
 * AlanBell checks the piggie bank
<AlanBell> I don't appear to have made any money or had any clicks through for several days
<daker> hhh
<AlanBell> I can see searches are happening
<AlanBell> but people are not clicking the results
<mhall119> AlanBell: you're not spying enough, have you considered using drones?
 * AlanBell would love a drone
<mhall119> bkerensa: I'll warn you, I'm in a mood to fight tonight
<bkerensa> mhall119: in that case perhaps a discussion on gun control or platinum coins in a half hour? ;)
<mhall119> we'd agree too much on one, and the other just isn't going to happen
 * mhall119 leaves it as an exercise to the reader to determine which is which
<Tm_T> mhall119: awww
<czajkowski> bkerensa: wow flame bate post or what!
<bkerensa> czajkowski: its pretty valid
<czajkowski> A patch doesn't have to be accepted at all
<czajkowski> just seemms like a post to get people to your site for traffic tbh
<bkerensa> No its more about defending user choice
<bkerensa> A patch does not have to be accepted
<philipballew> these logs provide for some good late night reading!
 * philipballew sits down and grabs a cup of coffee
<bkerensa> philipballew:  ;)
<czajkowski> meh I have work to do
<philipballew> im always down to discuss anything with  bkerensa.
<philipballew> czajkowski, its already my weekend
<czajkowski> not getting drawn into such a debate - it is what it is.
<philipballew> I thought I had a Wednesday/Friday class, but turns out it starts in march. Only found out after I sat in the classroom for 30 minutes Wednesday wondering why nobody was there...
<jcastro> ah nuts, those links were in my hangout chat
<jcastro> can you paste the theme links in here? sorry. :-/
<dpm> mhall119, I think that one's for you ^
<balloons> yay, hangout stayed up for the whole convo ;-)
<mhall119> jcastro: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~quickly/quickly/reboot/files/head:/docs/source/themes/ubuntu/
<mhall119> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~quickly/quickly/reboot/view/head:/docs/source/conf.py#L94
<mhall119> it would be nice to get a hangout transcript after they end
#ubuntu-community-team 2013-01-13
<jono> hey folks
<ajmitch> hello jono
<jono> hey ajmitch
<jono> how things?
<ajmitch> good, back at work though :)
 * ajmitch needs another holiday
<jono> ajmitch, did you head out on vacation?
<ajmitch> only for a short time, mostly I was still around home
<ajmitch> how about you?
<ajmitch> I see that you were busy at CES
<JoseeAntonioR> hey jono
<jono> ajmitch, ahhh nice
<jono> hey JoseeAntonioR
<jono> ajmitch, CES was incredible
<jono> the interest in Ubuntu was insane
<jono> people seem to genuinely love the phone
<ajmitch> that's good, it'll be interesting to see how it compares with android going forward :)
<jono> yeah
<JoseeAntonioR> jono: btw, keeping that Q&A on Wed at 11am your time?
<jono> JoseeAntonioR, it looks like this week I will need to do it on Friday as I am our from Tues - Thyu
<jono> Thu
<jono> I am around on either Mon or Fri
<jono> maybe Mon might be better
<jono> checking my cal
<JoseeAntonioR> sure
<jono> JoseeAntonioR, lets do Monday
<JoseeAntonioR> what time?
<jono> lets do it at 11am Pacific
<jono> is that ok for you?
<jono> I will blog about it
<JoseeAntonioR> yep, looks good
<jono> JoseeAntonioR, you da man
<jono> :-)
<JoseeAntonioR> haha, thanks :)
<JoseeAntonioR> calendar updated
<jono> thanks JoseeAntonioR
<jono> blogging it now
<JoseeAntonioR> sure
<JoseeAntonioR> everything will run as last time
<jono> thanks JoseeAntonioR
<jono> would you mind redditing http://www.jonobacon.org/2013/01/13/this-weeks-video-qa/
<JoseeAntonioR> :)
<JoseeAntonioR> sure, doing it right now
<JoseeAntonioR> http://www.reddit.com/r/Ubuntu/comments/16ij1r/this_weeks_video_qa_jono_bacon/
<jono> thanks JoseeAntonioR
<JoseeAntonioR> let me know if there's anything else I can do
<jono> thanks JoseeAntonioR
<JoseeAntonioR> sure
<jono> I think we are all set :-)
<jono> I have a phone with me too, so I can always show some of it off
<JoseeAntonioR> oh, cool then!
<JoseeAntonioR> I'm sure we'll still have lots of phone questions
<jono> ye
<jono> yep
<jono> mhall119, you around?
<mhall119> jono: for now
<jono> mhall119, its ok, I mailed the list
<jono> jut about if staging for accomplishments is up to date
#ubuntu-community-team 2014-01-06
<IdleOne> bkerensa: every single time I check g+ the first post I see is ALWAYS from you.
<bkerensa> IdleOne: I hear that a lot :) but not just about G+
<IdleOne> not complaining, just saying :)
<nigelb> well, I guess nobody else posts to g+ ;)
<nigelb> IdleOne: How're you doing? Frozen yet? :D
<IdleOne> nigelb: doing good thanks. I was born this sh...stuff
<nigelb> haha
<bkerensa> nigelb: when you coming to the U.S. again?
<nigelb> Not any time soon that I know of.
<nigelb> Going to UK this weekend, though.
<nigelb> (hopefully)
<bkerensa> Hmm nice
<bkerensa> well India is on my list :) so hopefully not too long before I see you again
<nigelb> :)
<bkerensa> nigelb: Some Mozillians from India brought me more pickle :)
<nigelb> Hah
<nigelb> I thought Portland being what it is, you could get it locally
<bkerensa> nigelb: well there is some but its not very good... Sujith Reddy makes some great stuff
<nigelb> ah
<jose> hey, jono
<jono> hey jose
<jose> hey, I submitted a CDA and wanted to know if you could please check it when you have some time
<mhall119> jose: can I use ubuntuonair.com at 9am US/Eastern on Wednesday?
<jose> mhall119: lemme check
<jose> mhall119: sure thing, what's the event name and the speaker's nicks on IRC
<mhall119> jose: Core Apps Convergence Brainstorming
<mhall119> it'll popey, balloons and me, possibly dpm
<mhall119> put popey as the chair, since he'll be more awake :)
<balloons> ^^ :-)
<jose> mhall119: cool, it's on the calendar now :)
<mhall119> thanks jose
<mhall119> popey: we're on
 * mhall119 goes to update local branches for testing
<jose> :)
<jono> jose, CDA?
<jose> jono: community donations application
<jono> jose, ahhh ok
<jono> it will get reviewed later this week
<jono> when I meet with msm
<jose> cool, thanks! :)
<dholbach> all right my friends
<dholbach> I call it a day
<dholbach> see you all tomorrow! :)
<jono> jose, all set?
#ubuntu-community-team 2014-01-07
<jose> urgh, I had a power cut
<jose> hey Guest91841, I had a power outage and didn't make it today
<Guest91841> jose, np!
<Guest91841> I gotta run now, lets catch up :-)
<Guest91841> when I am jono
<Guest91841> lol
<jose> sure, night!
<jose> :P
<Guest91841> :-)
<dholbach> good morning
<nigelb> Hello dholbach
<dholbach> hey nigelb
<dholbach> how's life over there?
<nigelb> Pretty good! And how's Berlin?
<dholbach> it's very nice - temperatures are almost like in spring and the sun is shining
<nigelb> Are you friends with the Open Data geeks in town? We may have some common friends if you are :)
<nigelb> Don't say that out loud about the temperatures, might make the Americans and Canadians homicidal :P
<dholbach_> nigelb, not sure if I know any open data folks
<nigelb> dholbach: aha. Oh well :)
<belkinsa> What is your mailing-list e-mail?
<belkinsa> Not the council but the main one?
<Pici> 'your'?
<belkinsa> As in the team's.
<bkerensa> cjohnston: what is that travel site you use to track your trips?
<cjohnston> tripit
<popey> \o/ tripit
<mhall119> tripit real good
<jose> hey jono_, I'd be happy to help with the app dev schools but want to know if the material has been l10n'd
<jono_> jose, it hasn't yet, afaik
<jono_> can you reach out to dpm
<jono_> he has more details
<jose> sure, writing an email now
<jono_> we would like to identify the people who will run the schools, and then work to translate the materials into those languages
<jono_> thanks, jose!
<jose> sure
#ubuntu-community-team 2014-01-08
<dholbach> good morning
<philipballew> hey dholbach hope all is going well
<dholbach> hey philipballew
<dholbach> very well
<dholbach> how about you?
<philipballew> dholbach, Life is good. Just getting back in the swing of things from the holidays.
<philipballew> Glad to hear you are well.
<jose> popey: hey, session in 35, right?
<jose> mhall119, dpm: ^
<dpm> hi jose, indeed! :)
<jose> cool!
<jose> now I gotta run for school stuff
<jose> back later
<dpm> ok, see you later!
<dpm> thanks jose!
<dholbach> all right my friends - I call it a day - see you all tomorrow!
<jcastro> helped a guy on /r/ubuntu
<jcastro> so he tipped me with 50 cents worth of bitcoin
<jcastro> my first ever!
<mhall119> nice
<IdleOne> Don't spend it all in one place
<bkerensa> jcastro: I tipped mhall119 some bit coin at one point :)
<bkerensa> bitcoin even
<jcastro> what's the QR code for?
#ubuntu-community-team 2014-01-09
<mhall119> youdid?
<mhall119> I don't remember getting any bitcoin
<bkerensa> mhall119: what
<bkerensa> mhall119: yeah I totally sent you some... Kind bummed if you didn't get it because it would have been worth quite a bit just weeks back
<bkerensa> :P
<mhall119> how did you send it?
<mhall119> I don't have any bitcoin wallet or exchange account or anything
<bkerensa> mhall119: Using block chain it creates a temporary wallet stuffs it in and emails you with the details :)
<mhall119> maybe it went to my spam folder
<dholbach> good morning
<mhall119> morning
<nigelb> morning mhall119 :)
<mhall119> evening nigelb :)
<dholbach> all right - have a great rest of your day - see you tomorrow!
<jose> yay, we passed our 2000 subscriber at ubuntuonair!
<popey> golly
<popey> jose: can you schedule two more design brainstorms like we had this week, for the next two wednesdays please?
<jose> popey: sure, same speakers?
<popey> me, dpm, mhall119
<popey> and we'll find some community people too
<jose> popey: just so you know, airbot is there to help you pick up the questions
<popey> nice
#ubuntu-community-team 2014-01-10
<dholbach> good morning
<marcoceppi> jcastro: time to throw down, I've got 27 leafs for Dec
<jcastro> 10
<jcastro> 10 dude
<jose> dpm: you have mail :)
<dpm> hey jose, checking now :)
<jose> all responded by dholbach
<dpm> yeah, I fully agree with what he's saying
<jose> cool!
<jose> btw, any ideas on how can I say swipe in Spanish? mind blocked here
<jose> as well as scopes
<cjohnston> 'swipe in Spanish'
<jose> it had to be cjohnston
<cjohnston> just trying to help
<jose> :P
<jose> dholbach: hey, mind a quick PM?
<dholbach> jose, go ahead - you don't need to ask every time - just go ahead :)
 * dholbach hugs jose
 * jose hugs dholbach back
<jose> hey jono, around for a quick PM?
<jono> jose, on the phone, but feel free to ping
<jose> sure
<dholbach> back to bed - see you
<dpm> jose, 'deslizar' perhaps?
<jose> dpm: idea on what the noun for that verb is? 'desliz'?
<dpm> I think in that case perhaps "deslizamiento" might sound better
<jono> upvotes please: http://www.reddit.com/r/Ubuntu/comments/1uw7r0/leaked_image_confirms_ubuntu_phone_tablet_and/
 * elfy wants the watch ... 
<philipballew> hey jono got time for a quick pm anytime?
<jono> philipballew, sure
#ubuntu-community-team 2014-01-11
<jose> pleia2: ping
<pleia2> jose: pong
<jose> pleia2: hey, would it be possible to update the LP branding for the ~ubuntu-lococouncil team? we'd like to put our new logo up
<pleia2> jose: yep
<pleia2> email/link me and I'll get it done
<elfy> hi pleia2 - you got home yet ...
<jose> give me a sec so I can export the image
<pleia2> elfy: no, I'm in 6 hour Auckland layover
<pleia2> boooring :)
<pleia2> catching up with email and things
<elfy> :)
<elfy> pleia2: was 8 hours on the way there wasn't it?
<elfy> was looking at knome's draft for xubuntu yesterday - looking good
<pleia2> elfy: yeah, but this time I also have a stop in honolulu with a 2+ hour layover there
<elfy> oh ...
<pleia2> I will get home somday D:
<pleia2> someday too
<elfy> piskie has been going walkabout just now as well
<pleia2> and sunday, for certain values of sunday!
<elfy> ha ha ha
<pleia2> it's 7:19AM on sunday in auckland now, 10am saturday at home, plane should land around 7am sunday home time
<pleia2> just saying that makes me tired :)
<elfy> makes me confused :p
<pleia2> hehe
<elfy> it's 20 past 6 and in a few months it'll be 20 past 7 - anything else is just foreign :p
<pleia2> :)
<jose> pleia2: you have mail
<pleia2> ty
<pleia2> jose: done
<jose> pleia2: thanks! :)
<nigelb> basically, pleia2 is going to time travel.
<pleia2> time travel \o/ (oh gosh I am so tired)
<nigelb> tell me about it.
<pleia2> this route gives me 2 saturday night redeyes
<pleia2> that's too many saturdays
<nigelb> I woke up at 6 pm on friday.
<pleia2> hehe
<nigelb> It's now 12:30 pm in my timezone on sunday.
<nigelb> haven't slept much in between.
<pleia2> yeah it's yesterday at home
<nigelb> and it's only 7 pm in london, though, I feel like it's 9 pm.
<nigelb> so dark.
<pleia2> I did enjoy summer in perth
<nigelb> :)
#ubuntu-community-team 2015-01-05
<bkerensa> nigelb: you see this web standard proposal for "Emotion Markup Language"?
<nigelb> nope
<nigelb> looking now
<nigelb> I tend to use unicode quite a lot
<bkerensa> nigelb: http://www.w3.org/TR/2012/CR-emotionml-20120510/
<bkerensa> <category name="fear" value="0.3"/>
<nigelb> oh hahaaha
<nigelb> that is kinda brilliant. And kinda awkward.
<dholbach> good morning
<popey> Morning!
<elfy> hi popey
<dholbach> hey popey
<popey> Happy new year dholbach
<dholbach> popey, and the same to you too :)
<popey> dholbach: http://www.anandtech.com/show/8822/lenovo-thinkpad-x250 maybe your next laptop?
<dholbach> hum..........
<dholbach> it looks like it doesn't have the "adaptive keyboard"
<popey> yeah, back to the previous decent one
<popey> with nipple and proper buttons
<popey> shame it's 8GB MAX
<popey> Good luck running Chrome in only 8GB RAM! :D
<dholbach> hum
<dholbach> I'll relocate to the office, brb
<jcastro> pleia2, hey is ubuntu-cali doing anything for scale?
<jcastro> there's talk of an ubucon iirc?
<mhall119> I haven't heard yes or no on any of my ubucon talk proposals
<mhall119> jcastro: but there will be an UbuCon at SCaLE, yes
<jcastro> I submitted mine
<mhall119> Richard Gaskin is leading that, IIRC
<jcastro> but have not heard back
<mhall119> I don't know if the ubucon ones are being approved by teh same folks who are approvin the SCaLE ones
<jcastro> I don't think they are
<jose> mhall119, jcastro: want me to ping Richard to see how things are rolling?
<jcastro> because my scale one got approved right away
<jcastro> wouldn't hurt
<jcastro> does he hang out on irc?
<mhall119> jose: sure
<mhall119> jcastro: I'm not surprised, everybody wants to hear about what we're doing with cloud
<jcastro> accepted like 4 years in a row, I must be doing something right, heh
<jose> jcastro: not on irc, but on Hangouts :P
<jose> mhall119: your talk's in
<mhall119> \o/
<pleia2> yeah, Richard Gaskin is running Ubucon, I spoke with him a couple weeks ago (he doesn't hang out on IRC much)
<pleia2> nhaines is also running a booth, I believe he reached out to someone at Canonical to get some extra conference goodies this year (more than the 2 tshirts and hats)
<pleia2> nhaines on IRC all the time
<pleia2> I won't be at scale this year though (speaking at a conference in Oman instead \o/)
<Pici> :o
<dholbach> all right my friends - I call it a day - see you all tomorrow!
<dholbach> big hugs!
<mhall119> pleia2: I think we've got nhaines covered for booth stuff, but I'll double check
<pleia2> mhall119: ah, good :)
<mhall119> we should at least be able to get what we had at FOSSETCON
<pleia2> wonderful
<mhall119> don't know if jcastro will bring an Orange Box though
<jcastro> I am planning on bringing one if available
#ubuntu-community-team 2015-01-06
<dholbach> good morning
<dholbach> brb, relocating to the office
<popey> Lunch O'Clock!
<mhall119> pleia2: http://mhall119.com/2015/01/community-donations-report-q2-2014/ do you want to re-publish that on the fridge?
<belkinsa> mhall119, I invited you to #linuxpadawan if you need a chat with me and phillw.
<mhall119> belkinsa: I've been there :)
<belkinsa> Oh, I didn't notice.
<jose> mhall119: Let me x-post, turning on the pc
<jose> mhall119: posted, http://fridge.ubuntu.com/2015/01/06/community-donations-report-q2-2014/
<mhall119> thanks jose
<dholbach> all rightie everyone - have a great rest of your day - see you all tomorrow!
<jose> balloons: hey, have a min for a quick PM?
<balloons> jose, sure
<popey> mhall119: http://www.theverge.com/2015/1/6/7504935/thinnest-phone-blu-vivo-air-price-amazon go to miami and get all their phones, they look gorgeous!
<mhall119> popey: they do, don't they?
<mhall119> and the guy who recommended them is a hardware snob, so if he likes them they're probably pretty good quality
<popey> yeah, and stupidly cheap!
<mhall119> well, not stupidly, but enticingly
<mhall119> I would drive down there to buy one if it came with Ubuntu
<mhall119> I sent jpugh a request to visit their booth at CES
#ubuntu-community-team 2015-01-07
<jose> mhall119: updated uonair cal
<mhall119> thanks jose
<dholbach> good morning
 * dholbach relocates to the office, brb
<dholbach> all right my friends - have to run - see you all tomorrow again!
<jono> mhall119, hey is dpm around
<jono> ?
<mhall119> jono: he's on holiday still this week
<jono> mhall119, ahhh np
#ubuntu-community-team 2015-01-08
<dholbach> good morning
 * dholbach relocates to the office, brb
<jcastro> marcoceppi, 11 leafs, 225 all year
<marcoceppi> jcastro: 26 leafs, 325 all year
<jcastro> man, you rule over me consistently
<marcoceppi> jcastro: but that may change this year, this new aparmtent is basically built out of straw
<marcoceppi> it's freezing in here right now
<marcoceppi> also I have like 1/8th the sqft to warm/cool compared to your place
<jcastro> no, the leafs normalize that
<jcastro> it's supposed to be a size agnostic measure
<jcastro> clearly I need to freeze more
<dholbach> all right, have to run - have a great weekend everyone!
<jcastro> hey mhall119
<jcastro> I have an odd question
<jcastro> that you may need to ask up the food chain
<mhall119> jcastro: shoot
<jcastro> hey so the community sponsorship thing
<jcastro> the budget bits
<jcastro> right now a person can apply for stuff, and it gets acked or nacked
<jcastro> that's all fine
<jcastro> but is there a way for say, community organizations to submit a request?
<jcastro> like say a SCALE or a FOSSETCON or basically non-commercial events?
<mhall119> jcastro: usually somebody submits a request on their behalf
<jcastro> ok so that's a possibility then?
<mhall119> jcastro: for example, I requested sponsorship of FOSSETCON
<jcastro> oh ok, for the show you mean
<mhall119> yeah
<jcastro> ok
<mhall119> so for the sponsorship we got a booth
<jcastro> nod
<mhall119> sometimes we get a speaker slot, or the ability to put DVDs in give-away bags, etc
<mhall119> we will also give money for Ubuntu groups to pay for a table/booth at shows
<mhall119> jcastro: basically if it helps promote/improve Ubuntu, it's a good request
<jcastro> ack, I'm going to recommend that
<bkerensa> marcoceppi: do you know of any charms that handle creation of a postgresql database and user?
<marcoceppi> bkerensa: the postgresql charm?
<bkerensa> marcoceppi: there is this python app I want to charm but it uses postgresql in a not very sane manner
<marcoceppi> bkerensa: how so?
#ubuntu-community-team 2015-01-09
<silverlion> good morning everyone
<popey> hello silverlion
<elfy> good morning silverlion popey
<silverlion> how is everybody doing?
<czajkowski> sleepy and have a cold but happy it's Friday
<popey> GREAT!
<popey> Happy happy!
<czajkowski> EXCELLENT!
<silverlion> czajkowski : hope you're feeling better soon
<elfy> good here thanks silverlion
<elfy> and yea cold better by the weekend czajkowski :)
<czajkowski> not looking forward to an 11 hr flight with a cold
<czajkowski> :(
<elfy> oh good lord - I can imagine :(
<belkinsa> popey, have you e-mailed the UW Mailing-list on how to get invoulved in Ubuntu Phone Project?
<popey> belkinsa: no, its on my to-do list
<belkinsa> Okay, thank you.
<belkinsa> And can do you me a favor and join the list but set yourself to NOMAIL so it can be easy on the mod?
<ian-weisser> Er, why is one entry in today's Planet Ubuntu a giant advert?
<jose> pleia2, mhall119, cprofitt, elfy: ^
<jose> http://deshack.net/why-choose-magento-ecommerce-software/ is the post Ian is referring to
<czajkowski> yes it'sa tad long
<ian-weisser> Ah, looked deeper into it. Open source software. Not the way I'd have done it, but not a hijack.
<jose> oh thought you were away :)
<jose> still, taking up some good space
<ian-weisser> jose: Well, to be fair, I've wasted some width on the Planet myself or rare occasion.
<ian-weisser> s/or/on
<czajkowski> and some blog posts tends to expand width ways
<czajkowski> it's a tad long and maybe could be a follow link for more detail
<ian-weisser> I suppose that's that the price we pay for aggregation instead of human editing.
<popey> patches welcome! :D
<popey> (meaning the code behind planet ubuntu is crufty)
<ian-weisser> popey: Crufty how?
<popey> olde
<popey> unmaintained
<popey> smells of wet dogs
<popey> you know.
<pleia2> popey: where's the code repo? we have no idea what version it's running, whether it's been updated
<pleia2> makes it kind of hard to submit a patch
<pleia2> all we have exposed is the config stuff: https://code.launchpad.net/~planet-ubuntu
<popey> good question
<pleia2> Canonical IS isn't exactly good about making the infrastructure anywhere near transparent
<pleia2> it would be lovely if I could submit patches instead of tickets :)
<popey> I dont think thats fair. IS provision what they're asked to.
<popey> The problem is planet ubuntu pre-dates that
<popey> and is somewhat orphaned
<pleia2> fair? transparency is a fact, not a criticism
<popey> my point was that it's not their responsibility
<pleia2> I didn't even realize it was orphaned
<popey> its the responsibility of the owner
<popey> well, I may be wrong, but I don't think anyone has "owned" planet ubuntu for years
<popey> the code I mean
<pleia2> anyway, it's frustrating when you say "patches welcome" when they're not
<pleia2> we have nothing to patch against
<popey> well, that was a simple mistake on my part, I assumed the code was on lp
<popey> it may indeed be, but I don't know where
<pleia2> I've never been able to find it
<pleia2> only the configs
<popey> ok, I'll take a to-do to fix that
<pleia2> great, thanks
<pleia2> and my point wasn't to be disparaging against IS, this is pretty much how it is for many of our resources, we don't know how they're set up, configured or anything so all we can do is submit tickets when things go wrong
<popey> Right, and that's kinda my point. If they're orphaned, nobody knows, not even us internal people.
<popey> which is what we should fix.
<popey> i.e. everything should have an owner.
<pleia2> yeah, their ownership status is not even clear to us
<mhall119> pleia2: popey's point is that, while what you say is true, "us" means everybody, community, canonical, even most of IS
<pleia2> mhall119: but the community doesn't have any of the keys to any of this, or influence to change what priorities IS has at Canonical
<pleia2> I have an 8 month ticket out there to sort out the disasterous openid transition from launchpad to Ubuntu SSO that prevents newcomers from editing help.ubuntu.com/community without jumping through hoops (I suspect most just give up)
<mhall119> pleia2: there's maybe 1 or 2 people in Canonical with the keys to this, and maybe half of those remember anything about it
<pleia2> it's terribly frustrating
 * ian-weisser is seeing a lot of violent agreement here
<mhall119> pleia2: I agree, just wanted to make clear that it's not "us" vs. "them", it's "us" vs. "legacy infrastructure"
<pleia2> mhall119: I didn't mean to imply that
<mhall119> I know, because I know you, but it sounded a bit like that
<popey> Sorry if my "patches welcome" caused offence. Wasn't meant to.
<pleia2> popey: just touched a nerve, I've been frustrated for quite some time at our inability to help with these kinds of things directly
<popey> got a list?
<popey> this is stuff we should facilitate
<mhall119> in either case the process is the same, ask IS where the code lives, if it's not in a bzr branch or something available, ask for a copy and put it up somewhere
<pleia2> off the top of my head, it would be great if we could submit MPs for planet, wiki configs, mailing list configs
<popey> mhall119: and find an owner
 * mhall119 assumes if you're asking for it, you're the new owner :)
 * popey notes those 3
<popey> well, indeed
<popey> seems I touched the geolocation code last so now I own that
<popey> I'm used to this
<pleia2> hehe
<pleia2> I'm sure I'll think of more, the pain points show themselves often
<popey> pm me with more and I'll add to my to-do list
<pleia2> thanks :)
<popey> whether it's me or someone else who does it I don't know, but I want to get these noted so we can get a handle on it
<mhall119> popey: we should replace them all with django
 * mhall119 runs
<popey> s/django/php/
<mhall119> they're probably already php
<ian-weisser> mhall119: Speaking of php...AskNot branch review
<mhall119> is that PHP?
<ian-weisser> It is...somewhat
<popey> heh
<pleia2> woo asknot
<mhall119> asknot what language it's written in, you don't want to know
<pleia2> ian-weisser: oh, your site was down the other day when I was trying to show the CC
<pleia2> ian-weisser: still down :(
<ian-weisser> pleia2: Took it down the temporary site once I had it in a LP branch.
<ian-weisser> You can still github the html (non-wordpress) version easily.
<pleia2> ian-weisser: ah, ok, some folks were still testing it live, can you share the code submission on list?
<pleia2> link?
<pleia2> I can toss it up on one of my always-on servers so folks can keep testing
<ian-weisser> Github for HTML and Wordpress Child Theme: http://github.com/ian-weisser/asknot
<pleia2> thanks
<popey> pleia2: when you say "Mailing list configs" do you mean mailman ones? the ones you fettle with the web admin tool usually?
<ian-weisser> The LP branch isn't a child theme. A little different; an edit of the exitsing theme, and an additional php function.
<pleia2> popey: maybe it's not a big deal, but we do need to submit tickets to get mailing lists added or removed, this turned into a multi-month nightmare the last time the CC tried to clean up old lists, being able to just submit a patch against whatever config mgmt thing they're using for mailing lists to clean up the lists would have been lovely
<popey> hmm. okay.
<pleia2> it occurs to me that this may be old enough that they're just manually using mailman commands instead of a centralized config
<popey> I suspect they are
<popey> however, dholbach did an audit recently to ensure lists have owners
<pleia2> that's good, I had to submit a ticket recently for ubuntu-marketing since the owner was an @ubuntu.com address who was no longer a member
<pleia2> now we have two admins, so yay :)
<popey> \o/
<popey> a few of us run listadmin regularly too
<popey> I'm happy to add any lists you want to my listadmin.ini, if it helps
<pleia2> -marketing ended up with thousands of moderated posts over something like 3 years
<pleia2> it was a big mess
<popey> yeah, devel-discuss was the same
<popey> took minutes to load listadmin
<pleia2> yeah
 * popey glares at ev
<pleia2> and thanks, I'll let you know if I need any mod help
<popey> I already have 12 lists in my listadmin, so a couple more wont matter ☻
<mhall119> famous last words
<jcastro> holy smokes
<jcastro> marcoceppi,
<jcastro> http://goaccess.io/
<marcoceppi> jcastro: I like this
<ian-weisser> pleia2, mhall119: Sent an asknot update to the mailing list, with links to the GitHub repo and LP branch, explaining the differences, how to test one or the other, and how teams can prepare.
<pleia2> ian-weisser: thanks \o/
<elfy> ian-weisser: thanks :)
<ian-weisser> Sorry to have shut down my experimental server on people; didn't see too many hits that weren't me in the logs.
<pleia2> it was just yesterday that I tried to present it to the CC during a hangout
<pleia2> didn't save the page source and didn't know where the code was, so I couldn't go any further, I appreciate the email :)
<ian-weisser> well, the mailing list has been so quiet recently. Like everybody snuck under a rug and hid.
<pleia2> yeah, early january is like that
<pleia2> also, it's easy to propose ideas and talk about problems, when it comes to working on them... :)
<silverlion> ian-weisser : thanks for the job man. I'm sorry for not replying but my RL kept me pretty much tightend up. and it still does
<pleia2> I'm really glad asknot has come out of this at least, it's great
<elfy> got to agree with that
<ian-weisser> Once asknot is up, it will be a challenge to push and cajole teams into using it
<mhall119> thanks ian-weisser
<ian-weisser> mhall119: I raised the branch review today not to nag, but because I'll be offline Sat/Sun/Mon. If you happen to look at it then, and have a question...
<mhall119> ian-weisser: raised it where?
<mhall119> I haven't been involved in the asknot stuff other than keeping a casual eye on it
<ian-weisser> mhall119: I raised it here. You're listed as the reviewer in LP. https://code.launchpad.net/~ian-weisser/ubuntu-community-website/asknot-php/+merge/245516
<ian-weisser> You magically showed up as the reviwere a few hours after I put in the merge request.
<mhall119> l
<ian-weisser> Boy, I seem to be full of good news for people today...
<pleia2> ian-weisser: everyone is catching up post-holidays, we'll find someone on the community team to review the change :)
<ian-weisser> pleia2: I was going to wait until Tuesday, when I'm back, then ping the Ubuntu Community Website Admins team.
<mhall119> pleia2: FYI: https://code.launchpad.net/~canonical-isd-hackers/ubuntu-website/light-planet-theme2
<pleia2> mhall119: woohoo, thanks!
<ian-weisser> Maybe Wednedsay. The work has really piled up here due to the cold weather.
<mhall119> I'm asking the web-team to get this put into a proper LP project so we can start taking those patches popey mentioned
<pleia2> mhall119: great :)
<ian-weisser> mhall119: Looking forward to seeing the project.
<mhall119> that's the theme, the planet code itself is from http://intertwingly.net/code/venus/planet/
<mhall119> ian-weisser: it's just the planet ubuntu theme branch,nothing exciting
<pleia2> mhall119: and the code deployed is the latest version?
 * pleia2 back to work work, so much to do, already friday
<mhall119> pleia2: I think we're a revision or two behind: http://paste.ubuntu.com/9700554/ is the git log head
<mhall119> well, maybe not....
<mhall119> we actually appear to be a revision ahead of their github?
<mhall119> ah, it looks like we've got this: https://github.com/nathan-osman/venus
<mhall119> for which there is a pull request back into upstream https://github.com/rubys/venus/pull/19
<czajkowski> 9pm Friday meetings are boooo :(
<silverlion> czajkowski : they definetly are ^^
<elfy> depends where ...
<elfy> office yep ... dog and duck not so bad :p
<czajkowski> at home in my office and inhaling my dinner
<czajkowski> :)
<mhall119> yeah, those stink
<mhall119> just as bad as the very early morning ones
<czajkowski> I have a few 8am ones and one evil 7am one
<czajkowski> not every day so it's not too bad
<mhall119> yeah, I'm not a morning person either, I'd rather have a 9pm than an 8am myself
<czajkowski> meh I'm up either way as other half is up or gone
<czajkowski> so lights have been on and dog is wired
<czajkowski> :)
<mhall119> yeah, that doesn't happen around here
<mhall119> blake sometimes stays asleep on the couch until 10am
<mhall119> lazy mutt
<czajkowski> lol
#ubuntu-community-team 2016-01-11
<jonobacon> mhall119, around?
<dholbach> good morning
<davidcalle> Good morning o/
<dholbach> salut davidcalle
<davidcalle> Hey dholbach, how was you we?
<dholbach> very good, but a bit bizarre - saturday I wanted to meet up with a couple of friends in a bar, but instead we managed to crash a new years party - some folks decided to have a belated new years party and invited us just off the street - at times our group was about 2/3 of the event (nobody of us knew the hosts of the party)
<dholbach> it was good fun, but as I said, a bit bizarre :)
<dholbach> how was yours?
<davidcalle> dholbach, wow, interesting! Mine was very nice, kids were at Estelle's parents, so we had time to buy some new furnitures, see friends, and take some much needed rest :)
<popey> My weekend was incredibly boring compared to dholbach :)
<dholbach> I'm looking forward to seeing you guys next week :)
<davidcalle> popey: boring is good! :)
<davidcalle> Same :)
<popey> :)
<czajkowski> Aloha
<popey> yo
<nigelb> morning.
<balloons> morning morning
<dpm> mhall119, all set?
<mhall119> dpm: one second
<dholbach> all rightie........ I call it a day - see you all tomorrow!
<inetpro> good evening
 * inetpro looking for a good beginner's guide for Ubuntu 
<inetpro> need to send to someone who wants to explore Ubuntu with the idea to move away from Windows
<pleia2> inetpro: the http://ubuntu-manual.org/ folks do a nice job (free pdf, cheap printed book)
<inetpro> thanks pleia2
<wxl> bet it's too early to ask if ubuntu's going to participate in google summer of code this year, but i have a google code-in student interested.
<mhall119> wxl: I believe that jose was planning on getting us in GSoC this year
<wxl> jose: if you can confirm or deny or otherwise provide information on Ubuntu's involvement in GSoC 2016, i'd appreciate it :)
<wxl> thx btw mhall119
<balloons> lol, because jose has magic powers right!
<balloons> the biggest deal will be getting some mentors and tasks together -- even moreso than GCI.
<jose> wxl: gsoc is intended for 18+ college students btw
<wxl> good point, jose. i'll check into it.
<jose> wxl, mhall119: but yes, I am intending to help run gsoc. it's going to be a bit harder though
<jose> gsoc is one on one mentoring, where the student works to usually implement something on the code
<wxl> jose: let me know how i can help!
<jose> thanks
<wxl> i know what a good idea for a gsoc project would be
<wxl> give us a wiki system that doesn't suck!!!!!
<wxl> and actually on that topic usually the big issue is logging in. maybe sso needs some help
 * mhall119 wonders if jose will be the first person to both organize GSoC *and* participate in it as a student :)
<mhall119> wxl: it took me 3 tries the other day to log in :/
<jose> mhall119: lol, my coding skills are not that good :P
<mhall119> that's what the mentors are for :)
<mhall119> I'll get you started on summit
#ubuntu-community-team 2016-01-12
<wxl> mhall119: same here :(
<wxl> mhall119: the thing that's really sad about it is the changes i usually need to make are fairly trivial. not the kind of thing i should have to spend 10 minutes logging in on :/
<pleia2> at least we can still edit it, the help.ubuntu.com/community is entirely locked down to edits until we can figure out some way to handle the spam
 * pleia2 needs to chase down some loose ends there
<wxl> yikes wow i didn't know that
<wxl> i assume there's an rt ticket?
<pleia2> wxl: there was an rt ticket to shut down the spam, which lead to a full lockdown (except admins)
<pleia2> IS suggested we create a group of trusted editors, and only they can edit it
<pleia2> but the idea of maintaining such a list makes my stomach ache, and I don't yet know what else they can offer us
<pleia2> (plus such a list defeats half the point of a wiki)
<wxl> pleia2: i guess i've never had an edit at it. what wiki software did it use?
<pleia2> wxl: same as wiki.ubuntu.com, moinmoin
<wxl> pleia2: then how the heck did it have a problem with spam and the wiki doesn't?
<pleia2> wxl: if you look at 2016-01-06 under https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecentChanges?max_days=14 the wiki.ubuntu.com one DID get a little bit of an attack, but it's nothing like the thousands of pages created on the help wiki over the holidays
<pleia2> as far as I can tell with the help wiki, wrong place, wrong time? :)
<pleia2> this is all a recent development
<wxl> madness.
<wxl> did the spam involve registering a lp account, too????
<pleia2> the worst part is that actual people have trouble logging in, but not bots ;)
<pleia2> yep
<wxl> ridiculous amount of work for probably very little return
<wxl> we should require 2fa by default on sso logins
<pleia2> probably assumed it wasn't being watched
<wxl> i've been using 2fa for quite a while and been pleased
<pleia2> other projects beyond ubuntu use the SSO, since it used to be *launchpad* SSO, not ubuntu-branded and some projects unrelated to ubuntu hosted stuff there (perhaps most notably, openstack)
<pleia2> so requiring 2fa doesn't just impact us
<wxl> hm
<wxl> well maybe we could require 2fa set-up for all users, make it a requirement to complete authentication on the wiki, and leave it as a user-selectable option for other sites
<pleia2> yeah, I'll have to collect these ideas somewhere so I can have a fruitful discussion with IS
<wxl> well you can always put it in the ticket
<pleia2> yeah, could do
<wxl> but if canonical hosting for our loco is any judge, most things on rt get kind of ignored XD
<wxl> probably better to approach the right person or persons if you know where to find them
<pleia2> I usually submit the ticket and follow up in channel, but lately all my requests have been going through quickly
<pleia2> no need for follow up!
<wxl> wow i wish that would happen for me
<wxl> we've been waiting for the aforementioned hosting for almost a year
<pleia2> this is obviously a more complicated situation though, so it probably gets pushed to the "this is hard, do later" pile
<wxl> and honestly i don't think our request is very hard
<pleia2> yikes, the ticket is still active?
<wxl> though i guess it does require a wordpress install (read: security hole)
<wxl> yep
<wxl> let me dig it up
<pleia2> that sounds like an oversight
<wxl> i've talked to people about it before including IS folks
<pleia2> crazy :(
<wxl> also before i was on LC, jose was really helpful with trying to push it through
<pleia2> xubuntu.org runs on wordpress hosted by canonical, no big deal
<pleia2> anyway, I have a meeting to run to
<pleia2> have a good evening :)
<wxl> pleia2: i was talking about wordpress in a way that i think only a sysadmin would understand XD
<wxl> k bai
<wxl> USING wordpress is easy
<wxl> SECURING wordpress is a whoooole different beast
<wxl> pleia2: should you have some interest in the subject, this is the ticket regarding our loco's hosted site https://rt.ubuntu.com/Ticket/Display.html?id=25072 and actually it's been more than a year! that makes our ticket one of the NEWEST ones in the loco queue. oldest was open 8 years ago. so i'll just be patient :O
<dholbach> good morning
<popey> Morning dholbach :)
<dholbach> hey popey
<popey> I am not going to be around for at least the first half of the Q&A this afternoon unfortunately. Need to pick kids up from school today.
<dholbach> popey: who did last week's?
<popey> dunno, not me.
<popey> hence raising it because it's my turn
<popey> mhall119 did with davidcalle
<dholbach> ok
<dholbach> I'll ping Nick and dpm later on
<popey> kk, off to drop the kids off at school now.. brb
<dholbach> see you!
 * popey returns
<dholbach> balloons, dpm: it looks like it's us for the Q&A later on
<dpm> sounds good
<davidcalle> Morning o/
<popey> pip pip
<dholbach> balloons, davidcalle, dpm, mhall119, popey: we should probably get another biweekly update out by the end of the week
<dpm> good point
<jose> dpm: ping
<dpm> hola jose
<jose> dpm: todo bien?
<dpm> todo bien, a punto para ubucon summit? :)
<jose> yep! queria preguntarte si necesitaban una mano con algo
<dpm> jose, gracias :) sí, te envío una lista por correo, estaba a punto de crearla
<jose> genial
<davidcalle> statusupdate-bot: !update
<statusupdate-bot> * Fixing stuff
<statusupdate-bot> * Fixing more stuff
<statusupdate-bot> * Beer!
<jose> lol
<davidcalle> dholbach, dpm: here is our biweekly update ^ :p
<dholbach> haha
<dpm> the last one is a wishlist item, isn't it?
<davidcalle> dpm, nope, there is a dedicated meeting
<dpm> jose, primer mail enviado :)
<jose> woot woot
<nigelb> wait, what.
<nigelb> popey: that was weird.
<nigelb> You just approved someone onto the etherpad team and they just deactivated themselves.
<popey> also, i mistakenly added them to another team and immediately revoked them
 * nigelb hands popey a jug of warm tea
<nigelb> Er, *kettle*
<nigelb> No wait, it's a pot of tea.
<popey> yeah, dunno what they're up to
<dpm> jose, ok, segundo y ultimo mail enviado
<jose> dpm: respondo ni bien regrese, tengo que correr para algunas cosas
<dpm> jose, genial, gracias!
<dholbach> balloons, dpm: so it'll be the 3 of us?
<dholbach> (for the Q&A?)
<dpm> dholbach, I'm up for it
<dholbach> yep, me too :)
<dpm> cool
<dpm> dholbach, do you mind starting with the announcements?
<dholbach> can do
<dpm> great, thanks
<balloons> sounds fun!
<dholbach> balloons: does that mean you're part of it or not? :)
<dholbach> if yes, I'd include you in the announcement
<balloons> dholbach, if you'll have me, of course ;-)
<dholbach> ok cool :)
<dholbach> ok done
<dpm> mhall119, call?
<popey> School run.. biab
<balloons> we ready dholbach?
<dholbach> balloons: yep
<dholbach> balloons: you're just on Freenode it seems
<balloons> blargh
<balloons> my bouncer likes to dc without saying
<dholbach> all right my friends - I call it a day - see you all tomorrow! :-)
<pleia2> wxl: btw, I am a sysadmin for my Actual Job, so I do know a fair amount about how to secure websites, and I wasn't speaking just as a user of wordpress ;)
<wxl> pleia2: i know. that's why i said that XD
<pleia2> wxl: in xubuntu we have to get all our plugin and theme patches cleared by IS when we submit them, but the turnaround is pretty quick these days
<pleia2> so they do spend time in security review, but not long for us
<wxl> well that's good
 * pleia2 nods
<pleia2> as to the queue for loco teams, I don't know what's up with that, and probably something the LC should look into
<pleia2> if Canonical can't reasonably serve LoCos in *less than a year* then it's probably worth cutting the cord and admitting it's not something they realistically offer
<pleia2> that at least would reduce the expectation, and give them leave to find alternate hosting
<wxl> true true
<wxl> so who should we approach about that?
<pleia2> someone on the community team here
<knome> what are we talking about?
<pleia2> knome: web hosting for locos, wxl submitted a ticket for a wordpress blog a year ago, still not done
<knome> right
<pleia2> knome: and it's apparently the youngest in the loco queue
<pleia2> so /o\
<wxl> pleia2: and mine is one of the newest in the IS loco queue
<wxl> yeah
<wxl> that
<knome> mhm
<wxl> knome: so someone on the council shoudl talk to canonical and see if it's reasonable to still say we CAN handle supporting the locos
<wxl> at least in terms of IS
<knome> i don't know if it could help, but i have recently pushed this community theme to github: https://github.com/knomepasi/ubuntu-community-wordpress-theme
<knome> so maybe they would have easier time with the requests if people just used a few centralized themes and didn't ask this and that
<wxl> well that's certainly a problem
<pleia2> the california loco (private hosting) uses some version of the unified theme
<knome> unified theme?
<pleia2> from like 100 years ago
<knome> this is from like this year :)
<pleia2> there was some community theme
<knome> yeah, old as mammoths
<pleia2> yeah
<knome> https://raw.githubusercontent.com/knomepasi/ubuntu-community-wordpress-theme/master/screenshot.png
<wxl> well i'll try to remember to send out an email to the cc and we'll go from there
<pleia2> but our site is essentially a splash page, so even wordpress is overkill ;)
<pleia2> "we'll install wordpress and add stuff to it later"
<pleia2> mhmm
<knome> actually, i am on this channel because i've been meaning to ask about people testing that new theme
<knome> so wxl, if you haven't decided on a theme and want to give that a run...
<pleia2> knome: maybe an email to the mailing list too?
<knome> pleia2, on the todo
<pleia2> cool
<knome> with this theme, you can even change the logo from the wp admin, so no need for anybody to ask for another theme upload separately
<wxl> knome: i'd email the loco-contacts list, too
<knome> wxl, once we have ironed out the biggest bumps, yeah
<knome> what i'd like to know now if there is something that is obviously wrong so i can fix it before people have been spreading the non-production-ready theme all over the internet
<knome> at which point it is almost as useful as the age-old community theme
<knome> i also wouldn't mind if this theme inspired others to contribute to it
<knome> it's also on my todo to talk with balloons to probably get the google code-in participants try this theme out as well
<knome> and since you can change colors and stuff from the admin too, it might be a good fit for both ubuntu gnome and ubuntu studio who are seeking for a new wordpress theme
<knome> wxl, so instead of asking me to email everybody, would you like to take some time yourself to see if the theme works for you?
<wxl> knome: well, once my ticket gets taken care of, perhaps in a few years, sure.
<knome> LE sigh
<knome> i'll ask somebody else then.
<knome> thanks for the support!
<pleia2> wxl is a busy person ;)
<knome> an i'm not?
<wxl> it's not that i'm busy
<pleia2> not everyone can help
<wxl> i just have nothing to test it on
<knome> fortunately, i'm not the one who needs the wordpress theme
<wxl> ok here's how we'll do it
<wxl> you fly to canonical
<wxl> rough up the head of IS a bit
<wxl> then my ticket gets approved
<wxl> then i try your theme
<wxl> easy!
<pleia2> wxl: if you want to test it, you could just use virtualbox or something
<wxl> yeah i guess i could
<wxl> but ANYONE can do that :)
<knome> well, if you had read what i said, you'd know i wanted to fix things before it's uploaded on the IS servers so i didn't need to request for updates
<pleia2> yes, but so far no one is helping knome test it
<pleia2> so he needs folks to test in non-production environments
<knome> it's fine, i'll ask somebody else
<pleia2> preferably *not* on the internet, so in VMs
<knome> i am running it in a staging server on the internet as well
<wxl> i could probably juju my way to a wordpress theme huh? :)
<knome> i think you are overthinking it
<knome> just set up wordpress anywhere with a web server and push the theme there
<knome> you can probably juju the web server, but not the theme really
<knome> but it's in git, so you only need to git pull
<wxl> so i'll let you know when i get a vm set up
<knome> sure, thanks
<wxl> admittedly this in between work but
<knome> there's no rush
<knome> you don't need to do it today
#ubuntu-community-team 2016-01-13
<wxl> knome: looks reasonable to me. no obvious problems at first glance
<knome> wxl, thanks. if you play around with it more (not required, but if you do), feel free to give me any feedback and/or report issues you find in github
<knome> also, would it be something you could use?
<knome> or would you like feature X to be able to use it
<wxl> oh yeah i'd use this
<knome> thanks again
<knome> btw, loco portal admins, the ubuntu cote d'ivoire website link leads to a page you likely don't want it to link to...
<mhall119> knome: is there a right link?
<mhall119> ugh, looks like they may have lost the domain
<mhall119> knome: I've removed the links for now, are you in touch with anyone on that team to let them know what happened?
<dholbach> good morning
<knome> mhall119, nope, i just noticed it while browsing the directory myself
<jonobacon> dpm, I am ready when you are
<dpm> jonobacon, wrapping up the team call
<jonobacon> dpm, cool, just call me when you are ready
<dpm> jonobacon, ok, all set!
<dholbach> all right my friends - have a good one!
<jonobacon> dpm, cool
<jose> hmm, k-lines?
#ubuntu-community-team 2016-01-14
<pleia2> mhall119: I think we all need to practice origami before scale: https://www.flickr.com/photos/pleia2/albums/72157661191081153
<pleia2> it was really bad :)
<pleia2> hilarious, but bad
<pleia2> we were trying to figure out what difficulty level these origami animals, are, I think 40 steps means they're pretty hard
<mhall119> pleia2: I'd suggest training Wednesday night, but I don't think drinking will help
<pleia2> I think it would be fun
<mhall119> it would at least give an excuse for the poor outcomes :)
<pleia2> haha, right
<czajkowski> aloha
<jcastro> neato, the new steam sdk for the steam link is Qt.
<popey> ooh
<mhall119> with 256MB of ram, you won't be running many apps on it
<popey> TV, one app at a time
<popey> I'd imagine the vast majority of apps are a small amount of UI and streaming content from elsewhere
<popey> iplayer, netflix, twitch etc
<popey> In my day 16K was enough for everyone!
<mhall119> popey: but I *want* to be distracted by Telegram and Facebook while I'm binge-watching Making a Murderer
<mhall119> balloons: popey: headsup, one of the GCI guys is waiting (patiently for now) on an update to their MP: https://code.launchpad.net/~daniellim0611/unity-js-scopes/unity-js-scopes-bug1523595/+merge/281469
<balloons> ahh, I've been pinging Alex on that
<jcastro> popey: I think also the same SDK is on their fat machines as well
<jcastro> so you'd write one app for the steam machine and the steam link
<popey> dpm, I sent a travel request, please ignore that I can't tell Hungary from the Czech Republic :)
<dpm> ok :)
<balloons> LOL
<popey> that gave clan a good chuckle
<mhall119> popey: ha! So it's not just Americans who have no idea what's what in eastern Europe
<popey> I propose everyone puts incorrect countries in there to keep her amused :)
<popey> indeed. there's UK -> France -> Germany/Spain/Belgium   <  gap  >    Russia
<mhall119> lol
<balloons> Hmmph! Portugal!
<svij> popey: true! :D
<popey> oh, portugal is on the other side, that's okay.
 * mhall119 appreciates that there are many western European countries missing from that list too
<balloons> How do you describe the Nordic states popey?
<popey> they're ^ that way
<czajkowski> IRELAND! -> UK-> France etc
<czajkowski> popey--!
<popey> Sorry, I omitted the Tax havens of Ireland, Jersey and Luxembourg off my list ;)
 * mhall119 always forgets there's an old Jersey
<mhall119> and York
<mhall119> and Hampshire
<popey> mhall119, shall I bring some superfood? :)  http://www.usnews.com/news/articles/2016-01-11/black-pudding-a-british-staple-hailed-as-superfood
<PabloRubianes> wxl: have a minute_
<PabloRubianes> ?
<wxl> for a bit PabloRubianes
<philipballew> jcastro, around?
<jcastro> yo
<philipballew> yo jcastro For scale, we are trying to get the people who speak at ubucon to drop by the ubuntu booth at a select time to be able to have people come up and talk a little more in depth about their topics. If I sent you a sign up sheet, would that be something you would be able to sign up with?
<jcastro> can I just spend a bunch of time there without committing to a certain timeslot?
<jcastro> I was just going to hang out there by default with marco
<philipballew> jcastro, That seems fine with me
<jcastro> okey!
<philipballew> Done!
 * mhall119 suspects nhaines is going to be kicking some of us out of the booth to make room for the attendees
<mhall119> jcastro: hey dude, can you teach me how to give juju demos next week?
<jcastro> sure
<jcastro> mhall119: are you on xenial?
<mhall119> not yet
<jcastro> if you can get on xenial before scale I've got the hookup for you
<jcastro> xenial has lxd so like, it's actually awesome now
<mhall119> aw, I was going to wait until after scale
<jcastro> instead of old school lxc
<mhall119> jcastro: can't I just use a hosted juju-gui?
<jcastro> well, I can show you how to do it and then when you move to X you'll be set
<jcastro> oh, if you want to use a public cloud sure
<mhall119> or a mock deployment, just to show how it works
<jcastro> I guess it depends on how cheap you wanna be
<mhall119> anything less than $0 would be great
<mhall119> jcastro: so there's a new tech meetup here in my hometown, and I suspect one of these months I may do a presentation on cloud stuff, so I want to be able to show off juju deployments for people who may be reluctant devops
<jcastro> sure, it takes me about 10 minutes to show you
<mhall119> this is also why I asked you about digital ocean's juju support earlier today, which you ignored
<jcastro> mhall119: we could be bold and do it live as an unconf session
<jcastro> oh? when? sorry I must have missed it
<mhall119> oh, oh, that would be fun
<mhall119> 11:40am, but it was on the internal channel
<mhall119> so the company hosting tonight's meetup uses digital ocean (I checked them out)
<jcastro> oh, you would ssh into the droplet
<jcastro> then set it up for lxd
<jcastro> but that's kind of bleeding edge thing
<mhall119> ok, so no launching instances with juju
<jcastro> no there's no native support for DO yet
<mhall119> ok
<jcastro> mhall119: I am being told we should be able to DO by 2.0, which is 16.04
<jcastro> I'll see if it works in the beta
<jcastro> mhall119: nm I am confused, 14.10 for more arbritrary environments
#ubuntu-community-team 2016-01-15
<davidcalle> Morning o/
<popey> Morning!
<popey> nhandler, I saw https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CaliforniaTeam/Projects/Scale14x - do you need help on the booth?
<popey> Happy to come down to the booth and help out.
<dholbach> a jetlagged hello from the other side of the world :)
<davidcalle> Hey dholbach o/ How was the flight?
<dholbach> a bit long, but good :-)
<dholbach> I'm working from Lisa's sister's today :)
<davidcalle> dholbach: ah cool, was Lisa flying with you?
<dholbach> no, she had a bunch of other things to do, so couldn't come
<dholbach> but I thought I'd do it in any case as it's just a couple of miles from Pasadena
<davidcalle> :)
<popey> dholbach, hey!
<dholbach> hey popey
<popey> dholbach, when you coming down to UbuCon / SCaLE?
<popey> I'm arriving Monday afternoon (your time)
<dholbach> ah cool - I think my reservation in the westin was from tuesday onwards?
<popey> ok
<dholbach> let me check
<dholbach> yeah
<svij> only the cool people arrive on wednesday!
<dholbach> svij: not convinced...
<svij> pah
<popey> Only the cool people arrive next week :)
<popey> I think is fairer :)
<dholbach> not convinced either
<dholbach> although... given that I'm not in Pasadena yet...
<popey> \o/ success
<svij> popey: agree, that's even better!
<jose> <popey> [06:29:31] I saw https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CaliforniaTeam/Projects/Scale14x - do you need help on the booth? // <popey> [06:29:50] Happy to come down to the booth and help out. <-- nhaines (not in this channel) but we'd love an extra hand for the booth if you have time :)
<popey> oh, i pinged the wrong person like a fool
<jose> both are on 'nh<tab>' so I *always* do that
<popey> hm, why is he not here, silly rabbit
<svij> He's atleast in -locoteams
<jose> I don't know, maybe he doesn't know about this channel
<jose> svij: well, he's in the loco council...
<svij> oh right, loco council…
<jose> anyways, last call: anyone wants anything from Peru? I'm going shopping later today
 * svij wonders what happened to his loco council application thing from a few month ago.
<balloons> Jose, what's possible? :)
<jose> balloons: well, ask and we'll see
<jose> I'm taking a bag inside of a bag, so I have space
<balloons> Jose, perhaps a woven hammock? It would need to be really long though, I'm a long guy
<balloons> Proper ones are hard to get here
<jose> lol
<jose> tbh, I don't even know where to get hammocks, not that common here (even though I've seen a couple here and there)
<jose> dpm: ping, tienes un segundo?
<dpm> jose, si
<czajkowski> ohh are you guys running http://insights.ubuntu.com/2016/01/15/ubuntu-is-coming-to-a-city-near-you
<mhall119> nope, we'll all still be recovering from UbuCon+SCALE
<nhandler> popey: I see jose already told you that you probably want nhai<tab> in this case :P But I look forward to seeing you there in a few short days :)
<dholbach> popey: which access to community-announce@ do you need?
<popey> i dont think my listadmin has it
<dholbach> ah ok
 * popey checks
<popey> yeah, i dont have it
<popey> 1000 other lists I do have :D
<pleia2> looks like there were two messages sent by David Callé?
<pleia2> one is in the moderation queue, the other went through
<pleia2> I assume I can delete the additional one
<pleia2> popey: ^^
 * popey looks
<pleia2> someone let https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/community-announce/2016-January/000036.html through
<pleia2> looks like a duplicate was sent a few seconds after that
<pleia2> now it's gone :\
<popey> ok, -> /dev/null
<pleia2> I guess someone else logged in to take care of it
 * popey takes hands off keyboard
<popey> wasn't me!
<pleia2> oh well
<popey> mhall119, dpm davidcalle dholbach who wants to do Q&A next week?
<popey> I'll be in my hotel room I guess - dunno what time it will be
<mhall119> I'll be at home still (leaving the following morning) so I can
<dholbach> popey: 8
<popey> 4pm GMT is... uh... maths is hard
<popey> so 10AM?
<mhall119> 9am I think
<dholbach> 08:00
<popey> nope, I can't count
<popey> blimey, subjecting our community to me at 8am on video sounds like a bad idea
<popey> but sure!
<dholbach> I'm in California already and 8 is what my calendar says
<mhall119> is it 1700 UTC or 1600 UTC?
<popey> 16:00 UTC
<popey> same as always :)
<mhall119> so california is UTC-8
<dpm> popey, I think I can hardly do it from the plane :)
<mhall119> so, yeah, 8am
<popey> Excuses, excuses.
<popey> Ok, count me in
<mhall119> dpm: just expence the in-fight wifi
<popey> I'll be awake due to jetlag anyway
<mhall119> popey: heh, true
<dpm> mhall119, yeah, I was planning to do the same with the champagne
<mhall119> you mean you're not flying 1st class like the rest of us?
 * dpm is probably doing something wrong
 * popey notes Stuart applied for ESTA while _in_ the check in queue on his phone :)
<popey> last minute :)
<dpm> wow
<mhall119> ESTA?
<dholbach> visa waiver for the us
<popey> Papers!
<mhall119> ah
<svij> dpm: you know why my and your talk on the scale schedule are swapped, compared to the ubucon.org schedule?
<dpm> svij, they are out of sync. SCALE reflects the latest status, so let me fix (and add popey's talk to the schedule along the way)
<svij> ah ok
<svij> oh, I wanted to see jonos talk…
<svij> atleast I can now check if dpm added my photo to the slide with the faces of the insiders… ;)
<popey> https://www.reddit.com/r/Ubuntu/comments/4148tv/ubuntu_scopes_showdown_2016_js_and_go_now_options/
<dpm> ok... day of exciting news today, just got off a call to confirm we'll be running a raffle giving away one of the new dell xps 13 laptops at ubucon summit! :)
<dholbach> woohoo
<dpm> ok,
<dpm> seems xorg got excited too... and crashed
<dholbach> jono: hippie!
<jono> dholbach, usually :-)
<jono> dholbach, when do you get into LA?
<dholbach> jono: already there :-)
<jono> really?
<dholbach> yeah
<dholbach> Lisa's sister lives South of LA, so I flew here yesterday and visit them until SCALE and UbuCon start next week :)
<dpm> ok, the initial laptop raffle announcement is out
 * dholbach hugs dpm
 * dpm hugs dholbach back
<dholbach> this is ramping up to be a really really nice event :)
<dpm> \o/
<dholbach> dpm, davidcalle: you're still working late today
<dpm> still a bit to do :)
<dpm> ok, I think that's all for today, though
<dpm> I'm flying on Tuesday, so still a few days to see everyone
<dpm> have a nice weekend you all!
<davidcalle> dholbach: not working, IRC Cloud keeps me connected :)
<dholbach> davidcalle: you're still online... or is it your bot answering now? :)
<dholbach> I have an excuse - it's 14:24 over here :)
<davidcalle> statusupdate-bot: !update
<statusupdate-bot> * Fixing stuff
<statusupdate-bot> * Fixing more stuff
<statusupdate-bot> * Beer!
<davidcalle> dholbach: it's me, my bot only knows one stuff :p
<dholbach> :-)
<davidcalle> dholbach: have a nice week-end :)
<dholbach> you too!
<dholbach> see you next week :)
<davidcalle> Yes!
<nhandler> dholbach: You are in California right now?
<dholbach> yes
<pleia2> is this being coordinated with LoCos? http://insights.ubuntu.com/2016/01/15/ubuntu-is-coming-to-a-city-near-you/
<pleia2> nominally trying to figure out where to put it in the newsletter, but interested to know broadly too
<dholbach> pleia2: I have no idea
<pleia2> nice
<pleia2> is it being coordinated with the community team? ;D
<dholbach> the community team is doing less cloud stuff
<dholbach> maybe Jorge knows?
<pleia2> jcastro: ^^
<dholbach> all I can say is: I saw the article this morning and only skimmed over it because I had a few other things to do and am jetlagged still :)
<pleia2> if it's a cloud thing I don't have high hopes that they're working with the LoCos, they typically haven't when coming to California at least
<pleia2> I find out maybe the day of the event (if I find out at all)
<pleia2> dholbach: welcome to my time zone :) happy birthday
<dholbach> it's not my birthday here yet ;-)
<dholbach> but thanks :-)
 * dholbach hugs pleia2
<dholbach> <3
 * pleia2 hugs
#ubuntu-community-team 2016-01-16
<dholbach> all right... I call it a day - have a great weekend everyone!
#ubuntu-community-team 2016-01-17
<jose> popey: did you sort out the sim card thing?
<popey> jose, got a UK SIM which works over there with unlimited data
<popey> so all good
<jose> oh that's amazing
<popey> yeah, not bad for 20 quid
<popey> handy having a dual-sim phone too :)
<svij> I try to survive without mobile data^^
<popey> I usually do, but quite like having map/uber on the move
<svij> yeah, that's the thing.
<svij> atleast gmaps can now do offline navigation (I think)
<jose> oh svij, congratulations!
<svij> jose: thanks! :)
<popey> .oO( I should pack )
<svij> I'm already looking forward to find all the devices with all their chargers to charge all the devices! /o\
<popey> I have one charger now. Makes life way easier
<svij> my camera can't be charged via usb. Too bad.
<popey> aw
<svij> but multiple phones and a tablet can't be charged with one USB charger… atleast I don't have such big ones with multiple usb ports…
#ubuntu-community-team 2017-01-09
<belkinsa> popey: Do you still own a Pebble watch?
<popey> belkinsa: yes
<czajkows1i> morning
<Mister_Q> morning o/
<popey> yo
<belkinsa> popey: I'm assuming that you are aware of the news about the watch, but are you still using it and what is linked to?
<popey> belkinsa: yes, I backed the new one, and got a refund because of the recent news. I still use my Pebble Time, connected to an Android phone.
<belkinsa> I see, but for some reason I though you linked it to your Ubuntu one.  Do you like it?
<popey> belkinsa: i wear it all the time, and love it. I'm really sad the pebble time 2 was cancelled.
<belkinsa> popey: I guess you don't see the watch as just a fitness tool on your wrist but really a true smartwatch, right?
<popey> I mostly just use it for notifications
<knome> fitness? popey?
<knome> :P
<belkinsa> popey: that's what I thought.
<czajkowski> any gimp experts here?
<czajkowski> imported a doc, but need to edit page 2 and page 3 but don't know how to move onto the next page.
<knome> i didn't know GIMP could even handle multi-page documents
<knome> i'm pretty sure it can't
<knome> you can use tools like pdftk to split up your document into separate files, then edit the page you need to and use pdftk to stitch it up again
<czajkowski> ahh
<czajkowski> good to know cheers
<knome> no worries, hope you get it sorted
<czajkowski> LIBRE OFFICE FTW!
<knome> :)
#ubuntu-community-team 2017-01-10
<Kilos> o/
<Mister_Q> morning o/
<czajkowski> *yawns* aloha
#ubuntu-community-team 2017-01-11
<ahoneybun> popey: ahoneybun think we can get some sponsorship for a Autism Speaks Walk?
<ahoneybun> http://act.autismspeaks.org/site/TR?team_id=53866&fr_id=2791&pg=team
<Mister_Q> morning o/
<sethj> am I allowed to use the etherpad instance at etherpad.ubuntu.com?
<knome> if you aren't blocked technically, yes
<sethj> knome, technically?
<knome> i mean if you can log in and edit the pad
<knome> (and you can if you belong to one of the teams that are allowed to)
#ubuntu-community-team 2017-01-13
<czajkowski> popey: do you think people use ubuntu desktop edition as a production server
<popey> people who are just learning might
<popey> normal proper well qualified people almost certainly don't
<czajkowski> thats what I'm trying to get someone to understand
<knome> unfortunately, not all server-related businesses are ran by "normal proper well qualified people"
#ubuntu-community-team 2018-01-08
<czajkowski> Aloha
